# ~July Firecrackers~ 116 testers 20 BFP'S



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I went ahead and started the July thread for those of you who are already out for June. I know the waiting sucks so this will give us a chance to share stories while waiting for July. Let me know your testing date and I will add you. Good luck everyone!

July 1st- Rachy28 :witch: AmberCali4nia :bfp: CountryMomma :bfp: JKramer :witch: Gemma_xX :witch:

July 2nd- Waiting4damon :bfp:

July 3rd- Uwfan27 :witch: prickly:witch:

July 4th- wish4baby :witch: PeachDaisy :witch: Runningmomof3 :bfp: heatherlt :witch: dignity4 :witch: sirouseman :witch: Disneylovers :bfp:, minerswife77, MrsCorny :witch:

July 5th- MandaC :witch: BabyDust4u :bfp: misscalais :witch: Montygirl4

July 6th- amarie1991 :witch:

July 7th- 30mummyof1, Miss406, brittany12 :witch: lovelymiss :bfp: JustMeAndInch :witch: Bartness :witch:

July 8th- mubbiebee, Draculisa :witch:

July 9th- 3chords :witch: Valoredei :witch: LBomb :witch: Ashntom :witch: c.m.c :witch:

July 10th- ttc4 :witch: em1 :witch: Amy31 :witch: StaySea :bfp: Doodlegirl

July 11th- MrsD427

July 12th- Yazc :witch: JackieB :witch: Solstyce :witch:

July 13th- mapletulip, Lucylake :bfp:

July 14th- michelle8733:witch: Nagazim, emoteSW

July 15th- navygrrl :witch: Shortnstumpy :witch:, lilmonkey86:witch: mumtodogs:angel: NadiaSweety :witch:

July 16th- beneathmywing :witch: mustangGTgirl, Sookie889 :witch: Cakes1017 :witch:

July 17th- Sunnie1984 :bfp: Dannixo :witch: lm3898 :witch:

July 18th- lockstay27 :bfp:

July 19th- Kuawen:witch: Klblz, missbx :witch: Mrs.Stevens10 :witch: wbee :angel:, Stephj25

July 20th- BabyMamma87 :witch: madeline36, Sun_flower :witch: Lenka78 :witch: Doodlebug28, Cmpunk :witch: bubblebubble1, Rbdanes:witch:

July 21st- Mrs. B :witch: Stevielyn :witch: BoobsMcgee22, morganwhite7 :witch: jocelyn72

July 22nd- Leinzlove:witch: Andi86, BumptasticMTY :witch:

July 23rd- fairyy:witch: Jess812 :witch: floridamomma

July 24th- Strannodcp :witch: ~Brandy~ :bfp: Hann79:bfp: HannahGraceee:witch:

July 25th- lovetoteach86 :bfp: RedHeadBabies

July 26th- NewMrsJones :witch: LovePink81, Lillannsmama, mdud19 :witch:Robyn1990, wewantourmush:bfp:

July 27th- poppygirl05 :witch: SweetV :witch: Buttrflyl553 :witch: ttcin2012, littleone1993

July 28th- hnm, lauraloo1612, ReadyForNatto:bfp: tdog:bfp:

July 29th- JKramer, uwfan27, littlebirdj

July 30th- Jay900:bfp: mom2pne

July 31st- mangotango:witch: Sofaqueen77
August- Mrs.Dragonfly

Waiting to test: Mrs.Amk


----------



## Solstyce

I'll start. I'll be testing on July 7th. Hope this is a better month for me. My due date would be St. Patrick's day. My game plan for this month is:

June Prenatal Plan

Everyday
Prenatal
DHA
CoQ10 
Folate

CD1-12 Black Cohosh 120mg

1-5 DPO Bromelian
0-AF B-complex

:sex: every other day during fertile time. I have Preseed and soft cups to help. Also drinking decaf green tea and grape fruit juice AF-O. Walking daily for blood flow. Going to use a castor oil pack CD 4- CD 12 for blood flow.

DH has been taking FertilAid for Men everyday since March for :spermy: quality.


----------



## rachy28

July 1st for me... shud be a day late by then :)


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Welcome! Hopefully we will all having booming firecrackers! Fourth of July babies! Good luck this month! Look forward to being able to try this month and share it all with you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Not testing early this time so july 7th for me, thank you x


----------



## ttc4

July 10th for me.


----------



## em1

Hi

Probably July 10/11th. My cycles have been 28 days but this last cycle was 31 so will wait until late from a 31 day cycle.


----------



## wish4baby

Hi ladies! 
I'd like to join you... I'm new to the forum, but have been stalking for a couple weeks :) I'll be testing on July 4th, day of expected AF. Hopefully my lucky day!! 
Solstyce, we are taking some of the same supplements, how long have you been taking everything? Noticed any changes?
I started most pf these right after AF last cycle, got a bfn last week and now am on cd 5. I notice so many changes already, I feel very positive about this month :D

Here's my recipe for a July BFP 
all cycle:
B6 - 1 pill am (100 mg)
Fish oil - 2 pills pm (2400 mg)
Prenatal - 1 pill pm
CoQ10 withVit E - 3 total: 1 with each meal (300mg) (vit E 450 IU)
Royal jelly - 3 total: 1 with each meal (1500 mg)
Folic Acid - 13 total: 5 am, 4 noon, 4 pm (6 mg, including PN)

Vitex - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg) all cycle, not while AF

after AF until o
EPO - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg)
Dong Quai - 1 am, 1 pm (1100mg)

Preseed

Gosh, didn't realize how long that list got, lol! 
BD cycle days 10 - 15

*Good luck everyone*


----------



## Dannixo

Hi to the newest ladies! I have added you to the list. Good luck this month! I hope your recipes work! It all sounds so promising!


----------



## MandaC

Hey. I will be testing around July 2. Mark me down for then:) Thank you.


----------



## BabyMamma87

Hey Ladies :hi: 

AF just got me for the month of june. I will be testing on July 20th. :) 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!! :dust:

Hopefully this month is ours!! FX :D


----------



## PeachDaisy

I'm going to give it a week past my expected AF start date, just to be sure. So I plan on testing July 4th! (If I can wait a week that is :winkwink:)


----------



## 3chords

Hi!

July 5th here. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

July 4th :)


----------



## Dannixo

Happy Thursday everyone! I have added the newest women to the front page. Thank you for joining and good luck this month!


----------



## rachy28

Cd 7 and im already getting ovulation pain. I seem to ovulate earlier every month and my cycles are getting shorter :s

Still not gonna give up trying ;)


----------



## Miss406

Can you add me please?
I'm due 7th July :D


----------



## Solstyce

wish4baby said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'd like to join you... I'm new to the forum, but have been stalking for a couple weeks :) I'll be testing on July 4th, day of expected AF. Hopefully my lucky day!!
> Solstyce, we are taking some of the same supplements, how long have you been taking everything? Noticed any changes?
> I started most pf these right after AF last cycle, got a bfn last week and now am on cd 5. I notice so many changes already, I feel very positive about this month :D
> 
> Here's my recipe for a July BFP
> all cycle:
> B6 - 1 pill am (100 mg)
> Fish oil - 2 pills pm (2400 mg)
> Prenatal - 1 pill pm
> CoQ10 withVit E - 3 total: 1 with each meal (300mg) (vit E 450 IU)
> Royal jelly - 3 total: 1 with each meal (1500 mg)
> Folic Acid - 13 total: 5 am, 4 noon, 4 pm (6 mg, including PN)
> 
> Vitex - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg) all cycle, not while AF
> 
> after AF until o
> EPO - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg)
> Dong Quai - 1 am, 1 pm (1100mg)
> 
> Preseed
> 
> Gosh, didn't realize how long that list got, lol!
> BD cycle days 10 - 15
> 
> *Good luck everyone*

Hi wish4baby,
I've been on most of the supplements since March 12. I wanted to have 90 days on the supplements for optimum egg health. Last month was our first cye TTC. Hoping for more luck this cycle. The black cohosh is new to this cycle. It's supposed to increase chances of getting pregnant if taken CD 1-12.


----------



## Miss406

Thanks for adding me :D


----------



## MandaC

Hey. My IUI is on thurs or fri so I will getting a blood test July 4 or 5th:)


----------



## Miss406

MandaC said:


> Hey. My IUI is on thurs or fri so I will getting a blood test July 4 or 5th:)

How soon will you find out chick? :D


----------



## MandaC

Miss406 said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Hey. My IUI is on thurs or fri so I will getting a blood test July 4 or 5th:)
> 
> How soon will you find out chick? :DClick to expand...

I will know for sure what day tmrw after my ultrasound too see how much my follies grew and what my levels are.


----------



## beneathmywing

July 16th for me...


----------



## Miss406

beneathmywing said:


> July 16th for me...

Best of luck everyone! I haven't even ovulated yet but I am so so excited to be testing with you guys :D


----------



## Solstyce

I'm waiting to ovulate too. I have less than a week to go, so that makes the next 6-7 days baby making days.


----------



## Miss406

Solstyce said:


> I'm waiting to ovulate too. I have less than a week to go, so that makes the next 6-7 days baby making days.

Both on the same CD - woo hoo! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Sunnie1984

Hello ladies,

Can I please be added for the 17th of July. 

Lets hope this is a lucky thread. 

xx


----------



## BabyMamma87

Good luck everyone! Hopefully this is our month! FX'd!! Sending baby dust to all of you :) :dust:


----------



## CountryMomma

I am due AF on June 30th so I will be testing July 1st if she doesn't come... so you can put me down for July 1st :)


----------



## MandaC

Update!! Iam triggering tmrw and IUI Friday morning&#65533;&#65533; So excited iam feeling really good about it. So officially I will be getting my blood test Juky 5th so please change my date:)

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## rachy28

CountryMomma said:


> I am due AF on June 30th so I will be testing July 1st if she doesn't come... so you can put me down for July 1st :)

Same here, due 30th but testing 1st. Ovulation shud be here any minute. Nice to share my testing date with someone :)


----------



## Draculisa

Add me to the list please! I'm not too sure when to test so put me down for July 6th. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Miss406

Draculisa said:


> Add me to the list please! I'm not too sure when to test so put me down for July 12th. Good luck to us all!

Best of luck x


----------



## MandaC

I am triggering tonight!! I am pretty excited I really hope we get this one


----------



## Jess812

Time to join this month now! 

Mines 17th July please x


----------



## tdog

Jess812 said:


> Time to join this month now!
> 
> Mines 17th July please x

You and me both jess812, join this one seen as tho the :witch:got me this one so disappointed but can you put me down for 22nd July please thank you xxx


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning:)

Dannixo when you are feeling up to it can u change my date to July 5th. I am getting my IUI tomorrow and will be getting blood work done that day. I may test earlier then that on my own tho we will see. 

Hope u r feeling a little better. If you still have a lot of gas try peppermint tea it helps ALOT with gas. It definitely saved me after having my C-section with my 1st baby.


----------



## Solstyce

I'm getting close to O day. Should be here on Monday or Tuesday. I hope my CM gets better. Right now it's sticky and would certainly block any sperm trying to get through.

Right now I'm feeling an aching pain in my left ovary. I usually feel pain on the right side. I hope my ovaries are gearing up for the golden egg. Maybe my left side will be lucky this month.


----------



## staysea

I will be testing July 13, please add the ugly witch to my june 16 name as I am out of the running on that page, lets hope this page will be luckier for us all!
I am in the process of having my first cycle monitored at the fertility clinic, so far my first ultrasound showed enough follicles to be in normal range, which is a great start! Good luck to all in July!! Lets all stay positive and relaxed! Firecracker babies for all!!!


----------



## Miss406

I ovulated early so I probably won't wait until the 7th to test ... Proper POAS addict here lol


----------



## jkramer

I'm testing on the 1st of July (well if I can wait...which i WILL!)

I have me and the hubster on Maca Root this month, so fx.


----------



## MubbleBee

I am new! My af is due july 4th so i'll be testing July 8th if no show! Miscarried in November so fingers crossed this time around !!!!!!!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Can you add me for the 21st please. :)
You can add a:witch: to the June thread.:cry:


----------



## uwfan27

Dannixo said:


> Let me know your testing date and I will add you.

This is a great idea! I am testing July 3rd! GL ladies!!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hello ladies, coming over from the June thread. I have no idea how long my cycles are, they're so varied now. Anything from 25-29 days (had a 33 once too!) so I'm not testing until I'd be late on a 29 day cycle. With that in mind can I be put down to test on the 20th of July please? 

How do people deal with irregular cycles? When I was TTC my daughter I was regular as clockwork and had been since I was 13 but since having her my cycles are totally screwed up. I'm using OPK'S and I've had positives and going to try temping this month, but its so much more difficult not knowing whether you're late or not in your 2WW :(


----------



## Heatherlt

I'm due for AF around July 4th, so put me down for then, please! Though I realllyyy doubt I'll have enough will power to wait that long. :laugh2:


----------



## AmberCali4nia

AF is due 6/30; earliest test will be July 1st. Will try wait until July 4th for real fireworks!!!
Lost first baby March 26th @8w2d, no heartbeat. Bicorneate uterus too but wasn't a factor. Baby dust to all!!!!!

Me (36)
BF (26)...yes, I'm a cougar


----------



## Kuawen

Please put me down for July 18th. After having a chemical in June we're hoping for a STICKY bean in time for our Hawaii honeymoon cruise (we leave for Hawaii on July 20th :haha:)

:dust:


----------



## Draculisa

Kuawen said:


> Please put me down for July 18th. After having a chemical in June we're hoping for a STICKY bean in time for our Hawaii honeymoon cruise (we leave for Hawaii on July 20th :haha:)
> 
> :dust:


What an awesome trip that is going to be! I'm hoping I will have my BFP in July as well. My 29th bday is July 18th and that would be such an awesome present!


----------



## waiting4damon

Put me down for July 2nd. My husband and I have been TTC #2 intermittently
Nov 2012, Dec 2012, March 2013, this month we only BD 2 times in the fertile period--here's to hope!

As a complete aside, Draculisa--you are so pretty. :)
Glad to see another tattooed lady on here (I am one )


----------



## Draculisa

waiting4damon said:


> Put me down for July 2nd. My husband and I have been TTC #2 intermittently
> Nov 2012, Dec 2012, March 2013, this month we only BD 2 times in the fertile period--here's to hope!
> 
> As a complete aside, Draculisa--you are so pretty. :)
> Glad to see another tattooed lady on here (I am one )

Thank you, :flower: I really like your avatar btw! One of the best movies ever!


----------



## madeline36

Dannixo- thx for starting this July testing thread. I hope your surgery on the 18th went well (I saw this in your siggy).

AF got me in June here, so I will be testing on July 20th!
God, If I get my BFP in July that means I'll have an Aries baby- my hubby and BFF are Aries- I'll be surrounded, lol!


----------



## Andi86

Hello! AF is due the 5th so ill be ill be testing July 6th if AF doesnt get me first. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Stevielyn

If my results from bloodwork are a negative, ill be testing July 21st


----------



## rachy28

Can u change my testing date to the 5th July please, the big O decided she would be fashionably late this month x


----------



## Dannixo

I will be adding everyone who is new and changing dates around this weekend. Sorry it had taken so long. The recovery from surgery had not been easy. Still in a great amount of pain. Thank you for Baring with me ladies!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

Dannixo said:


> I will be adding everyone who is new and changing dates around this weekend. Sorry it had taken so long. The recovery from surgery had not been easy. Still in a great amount of pain. Thank you for Baring with me ladies!

:hugs:Glad it went OK. Love your threads since ttc. xx


----------



## Amy31

Pop me down for the 10th :) x


----------



## Amy31

.Mrs.B. said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> I will be adding everyone who is new and changing dates around this weekend. Sorry it had taken so long. The recovery from surgery had not been easy. Still in a great amount of pain. Thank you for Baring with me ladies!
> 
> :hugs:Glad it went OK. Love your threads since ttc. xxClick to expand...

Hope you feel better soon and pain eases :hugs:


----------



## brittany12

july 7th for me! first round of clomid 100mg!


----------



## Kuawen

Actually sorry to say this but could you please change me to July 19th? I've decided to test the day AFTER AF is due, rather than the day of.


----------



## rachy28

Any ladies have any symptoms yet???

im getting rather impatient and im only 2dpo :haha:

Oddly though, ive had some awful cramps today like a constant dull ache, lower backache and sore nipples but i usually get the sore nips after the big O.

See im at it already :wacko:


----------



## ttc4

I'm out for testing this month. Got a bad tummy bug bug and O happened 2 days early. Didn't get to bd because I was so sick. Gonna try next month.


----------



## MandaC

rachy28 said:


> Any ladies have any symptoms yet???
> 
> im getting rather impatient and im only 2dpo :haha:
> 
> Oddly though, ive had some awful cramps today like a constant dull ache, lower backache and sore nipples but i usually get the sore nips after the big O.
> 
> See im at it already :wacko:

Haha iam 2dpo as well and have already started symptom spotting. I have very tired this whole time but might have been my Ovidrel shot. 

Good luck to u!!


----------



## Solstyce

I might be 1 dpo today. Hoping to see my temp rise tomorrow. FX'd!


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I am feeling much better and have updated the thread! Sorry it took so long! For those of you who didn't know I had surgery on the 18th. Recovery wasn't as easy as I thought it would be. 

Welcome to the newest ladies and those of you whom came over from the June thread! Good luck this month! Tons of :dust: and prayers sent your way! 

Ttc4- I am sorry your already out this month due to illness. I hope you feel better dear and can join me in August!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok so AF wasn't due until 1 July but I broke down and tested on 9 DPO and I got my BFP on both FRER and a walmart .88 cent test! EDD is 9 March 2014!!


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

...can I be in this one too??? I am July 21st...


----------



## PeachDaisy

CountryMomma said:


> Ok so AF wasn't due until 1 July but I broke down and tested on 9 DPO and I got my BFP on both FRER and a walmart .88 cent test! EDD is 9 March 2014!!

Ahh congratulations!


----------



## Dannixo

Countrymomma- congratulations on your :bfp: way to start the thread off! Happy and healthy nine months to you! 

BoobsMcgee22- welcome to the thread. You have been added! Good luck this month!


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations CountryMomma! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tdog

CountryMomma said:


> Ok so AF wasn't due until 1 July but I broke down and tested on 9 DPO and I got my BFP on both FRER and a walmart .88 cent test! EDD is 9 March 2014!!

Congrats hunni that's fab news :hugs::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## Heatherlt

CountryMomma said:


> Ok so AF wasn't due until 1 July but I broke down and tested on 9 DPO and I got my BFP on both FRER and a walmart .88 cent test! EDD is 9 March 2014!!

Ahhh, congrats!! H&H 9 months! Any pictures? I love looking at those early BFPs :winkwink:


----------



## brittany12

congratulations country momma!


----------



## wish4baby

Countrymomma, Congrats on your BFP!!!!

My chart did something weird this morning... I am trying so hard to not get hopeful but its so hard! Today, 5dpo my temp shot up almost a whole degree. I have never had post o temps in the 98 range, always low 97s. Crazy me, but if my temps stay this high, I'll probably start testing at 9dpo!

You can take a look at my chart:
https://FertilityFriend.com/home/44b0de/


----------



## fairyy

Hey Dannixo. I am so glad that u are now feeling well. Hope u join us soon. I am out of the race for June. Plz add me here. I am testing on July 23rd.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Could you put me in for 27th July? The witch got me today!!!


----------



## MandaC

Congrats Country momma!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## MandaC

Hey everyone...I have another TMI question....lol
I am taking Progesterone suppositories and have notice that ever since yesterday when I had that EWCM I have had soooo much creamy CM I mean to the point where I think AF is here. I also took them last month too and never had this much I barley notice anything at all. Is this how it is supposed to be while taking progesterone or could it be a sign...lol I am only 3dpo. I feel like I need to go buy panty liners, but its so strange like I said it was no where near like this last month.....:s

@ Dannixo---I am glad you are feeling better:) Thank you for updating my date.

I swore that this 2ww was going to be low key, and try not to think so much about my bfp but I am getting all these new symptoms it is now hard to think about other things.

How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## tdog

I have put this in the ovulation test page but no reply, when's the best time in the day to do a opk? Xxx


----------



## Kuawen

It's recommended to use FMU for OPK's, but some women see darker lines if they do them in the afternoon instead of in the mornings. What's important is that you do the OPK at the same time each day so that you can see the LH surge. 

I've done both FMU and afternoon sample and see no difference in comparison, so I stick with FMU.


----------



## tdog

Thank you hun now that's a weight of shoulder now xx


----------



## Kuawen

No problem! I hope we both catch the eggs :hugs: :dust:


----------



## babydust4u

Hi all
July 5th for me please :)


----------



## Jocelyn72

I will be testing July 21st. Started fish oil capsules this month.


----------



## Misscalais

Can you please add me for July 5th :)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you all for the congrats I am so happy I could cry!! I will get some pics on here tomorrow. Cant upload from my phone!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok ladies here ya go!! I have quite a few pics to attach so you can see some progression and how beautiful my line is now on 10 DPO!! First is FRER and .88 cent cheapie on 8 DPO, then 9 DPO, then just .88 cent cheapie on 10 DPO.
 



Attached Files:







8 DPO 1.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 26









8 DPO 2.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 27









9 DPO 1.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 27









9 DPO 3.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 29









10 DPO.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Sun_Flower

If you look on the packet of OPK's it say's its best NOT to use FMU because the Lutenising hormone the test measures is produced in the morning so may not show up until later in the day. The 'positive' you're getting in the morning might actually have been generated the previous afternoon, meaning you miss some of your window xx


----------



## 3chords

Can you please change my date from July 5 to July 9?

Just O'd today! Woo!


----------



## tdog

Sun_Flower said:


> If you look on the packet of OPK's it say's its best NOT to use FMU because the Lutenising hormone the test measures is produced in the morning so may not show up until later in the day. The 'positive' you're getting in the morning might actually have been generated the previous afternoon, meaning you miss some of your window xx

Thank you hun I have the internet cheapies so they don't say much on them tbh xxx


----------



## morganwhite7

HEY LADIES!!!

Can I join too?! I'm CD2, TTC month #2 after we lost our son after just 12 days in March. Hoping to have a baby to hold in my arms by this March!! (If you'd like to hear my story I'll send it to you. It was removed after I pasted it in to a few TTC after loss sections..) Temping for the first time and also using OPK's. Expected O: July 12th. 

TEST DAY JULY 21st !!!

Lots of babydust to all you babydancin', waitin', testin' ladies !!!


----------



## MandaC

morganwhite7 said:


> HEY LADIES!!!
> 
> Can I join too?! I'm CD2, TTC month #2 after we lost our son after just 12 days in March. Hoping to have a baby to hold in my arms by this March!! (If you'd like to hear my story I'll send it to you. It was removed after I pasted it in to a few TTC after loss sections..) Temping for the first time and also using OPK's. Expected O: July 12th.
> 
> TEST DAY JULY 21st !!!
> 
> Lots of babydust to all you babydancin', waitin', testin' ladies !!!

Welcome!!!! Everyone in this thread is very nice and welcoming. 

Iam so sorry to hear about your loss. I would like to hear your story if u want to tell me about.


----------



## morganwhite7

So here's MY STORY (in a pretty novel-like nutshell..lol) :

I was 37 weeks pregnant with my 1st child, Jaxon, while driving down an old country road, March 29th 2013 around 11:30 p.m., when we spun out of control. During the crash my placenta detached and his oxygen supply was completely cut off (to the point that when they delivered him, the cord was COMPLETELY DRY). I remember in the ambulance they tried to find his heartbeat and couldn't bc the driving was apparently "too loud" so I had to wait until getting to the hospital to finally hear that he was OK. That wooshing heartbeat made me feel 110% better!!! Once there, DH and I stayed in the hospital for about 5 days and then once discharged, we stayed (LITERALLY didn't leave this little room for 8 days!) in the NICU with Jaxon. The first few days were a BLURR, as you can imagine. We were so doped up that it was hard to tell what was going on. I was allowed to do "Kangaroo Kare" which is naked chest to chest with baby. So I did this for 8 hours at a time, all night and day for days on end, only getting up if I needed to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. They fed him my breastmilk through a tube twice a day once he got a little better. They told me his brain had bled from the oxygen deprivation, so there were holes in his brain where the blood was absorbed. He was basically a "sleeping baby". Beautiful, 38 weeks (so technically full-term), weighed 8 lbs and was perfect. But only because his brain stem was attached, which is what allows you to BREATHE/have a HEARTBEAT. He was on a ventilator all of his short life. He also had liver/spleen issues. All of these combined would have made it so that we'd have to feed him through a feeding tube his whole life and he would always be "sleeping" as they called it. But we didn't mind that a bit. Throughout the entire time, they told us he would not make it. We hoped and prayed as hard as anyone could, but it was not what God had planned for him. On April 10th, in the evening, my sister wanted to hold him. Everyone else got to, but her.. so we thought we'd give her a chance before he got too fragile. Once he was on her chest, the nurses ran in to tell us that his vitals were plummeting and that this, he had chosen, was his time. He was switched to my chest so daddy and I could hold him for his last moments. We then took out his dreadful breathing tube, his life suposrt, and our beautiful boy slowly went.. in the comfort of our arms. Daddy sang to him. Then, after a short while, we clothed him and I kissed him on his lips for the first time. He'd always had a neonatal bar, to hold in the tube, so that was one of the moments I will never, ever forget. (OR the time when we changed his diaper, and my baby- with no brain function- peed all over us!!! ) So finally after we said what would be the most painful goodbye of our entire lives, we handed him to our WONDERFUL nurse, whom I will NEVER forget!!, and walked out of the hospital like zombies. After all of that, we just get in the car and drive home?! It seemed too unreal. So yes, this is the nightmare I have to remember everyday. We had an open casket funeral, but neither DH or I looked. He looked better plump and juicy, the way I remember him. He is buried about 500 feet down the road from where we crashed, it's a cute little town, way out in the country. There is a beautiful cross that my step father made at the crash site, so we'll never forget. It will be a place we'll take our family someday, to tell all of his brothers and sisters what an amazing little fighter their big brother was. 

:angel:
https://i39.tinypic.com/54jayf.jpg


----------



## MandaC

Oh my goodness iam so sorry you and your DH had to go through that. No one should ever have to do that. 
How are you coping with your loss?? Are you doing ok, I mean as ok as u could after something like that. 

How long have u been TTC your second??


----------



## Dannixo

morganwhite7 said:


> So here's MY STORY (in a pretty novel-like nutshell..lol) :
> 
> I was 37 weeks pregnant with my 1st child, Jaxon, while driving down an old country road, March 29th 2013 around 11:30 p.m., when we spun out of control. During the crash my placenta detached and his oxygen supply was completely cut off (to the point that when they delivered him, the cord was COMPLETELY DRY). I remember in the ambulance they tried to find his heartbeat and couldn't bc the driving was apparently "too loud" so I had to wait until getting to the hospital to finally hear that he was OK. That wooshing heartbeat made me feel 110% better!!! Once there, DH and I stayed in the hospital for about 5 days and then once discharged, we stayed (LITERALLY didn't leave this little room for 8 days!) in the NICU with Jaxon. The first few days were a BLURR, as you can imagine. We were so doped up that it was hard to tell what was going on. I was allowed to do "Kangaroo Kare" which is naked chest to chest with baby. So I did this for 8 hours at a time, all night and day for days on end, only getting up if I needed to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. They fed him my breastmilk through a tube twice a day once he got a little better. They told me his brain had bled from the oxygen deprivation, so there were holes in his brain where the blood was absorbed. He was basically a "sleeping baby". Beautiful, 38 weeks (so technically full-term), weighed 8 lbs and was perfect. But only because his brain stem was attached, which is what allows you to BREATHE/have a HEARTBEAT. He was on a ventilator all of his short life. He also had liver/spleen issues. All of these combined would have made it so that we'd have to feed him through a feeding tube his whole life and he would always be "sleeping" as they called it. But we didn't mind that a bit. Throughout the entire time, they told us he would not make it. We hoped and prayed as hard as anyone could, but it was not what God had planned for him. On April 10th, in the evening, my sister wanted to hold him. Everyone else got to, but her.. so we thought we'd give her a chance before he got too fragile. Once he was on her chest, the nurses ran in to tell us that his vitals were plummeting and that this, he had chosen, was his time. He was switched to my chest so daddy and I could hold him for his last moments. We then took out his dreadful breathing tube, his life suposrt, and our beautiful boy slowly went.. in the comfort of our arms. Daddy sang to him. Then, after a short while, we clothed him and I kissed him on his lips for the first time. He'd always had a neonatal bar, to hold in the tube, so that was one of the moments I will never, ever forget. (OR the time when we changed his diaper, and my baby- with no brain function- peed all over us!!! ) So finally after we said what would be the most painful goodbye of our entire lives, we handed him to our WONDERFUL nurse, whom I will NEVER forget!!, and walked out of the hospital like zombies. After all of that, we just get in the car and drive home?! It seemed too unreal. So yes, this is the nightmare I have to remember everyday. We had an open casket funeral, but neither DH or I looked. He looked better plump and juicy, the way I remember him. He is buried about 500 feet down the road from where we crashed, it's a cute little town, way out in the country. There is a beautiful cross that my step father made at the crash site, so we'll never forget. It will be a place we'll take our family someday, to tell all of his brothers and sisters what an amazing little fighter their big brother was.
> 
> :angel:
> https://i39.tinypic.com/54jayf.jpg

Welcome to the group. I am so sorry for your loss. I had tears rolling down my eyes the entire time I read your story. Your a strong woman and I just know god with bless you with another beautiful baby very soon. We are here for support and are glad you joined!


----------



## 3chords

Thanks for all your work Dannixo. How did the surgery go? I had a laparotomy earlier this year (full abdominal surgery) so I sympathize with the recovery efforts...


----------



## 3chords

morganwhite7 said:


> :angel:
> https://i39.tinypic.com/54jayf.jpg

What a beautiful baby - thank you for sharing the story and photo with us. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## morganwhite7

Thank you ladies- can't wait to see what this month has in store for us!!


----------



## Dannixo

I have added the newest ladies to join! Good luck this month!

3chords- I have changed your date. Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Thanks for all your work Dannixo. How did the surgery go? I had a laparotomy earlier this year (full abdominal surgery) so I sympathize with the recovery efforts...

The surgery itself went okay. The recovery was harder than I thought it would be. Feeling much better now. I was in alot of pain. They had to remove my left tube as it was damaged beyond repair and my right tube was full on endometriosis which they were able to remove it all. I have my post op doctor appt tomorrow to see what our new game plan is.


----------



## CountryMomma

Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.
 



Attached Files:







10 DPO.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 20









11 DPO.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## tdog

Deffo can see something xx


----------



## MandaC

CountryMomma said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.

Looks good to me!!! Definitely darker:)


----------



## CountryMomma

Thank you Manda.. I am still so nervous, especially because I was a boob and took a digi and it said the dreaded "Not Pregnant". I knew it was to early but it still got to me a bit.


----------



## MandaC

CountryMomma said:


> Thank you Manda.. I am still so nervous, especially because I was a boob and took a digi and it said the dreaded "Not Pregnant". I knew it was to early but it still got to me a bit.

Oh really when did u take a digi?? And they were still showing bfp on the other tests?? Are digi's less sensitive??


----------



## CountryMomma

I took the digi on the afternoon of 9 DPO with only 2hr hold. I think the digi's are less sensitive. The tests I have been taking are supposed to range between 10miu and 25miu and the digi's are between 25 and 50 I think. I have one more digi that I plan to take on Friday which will be 13 dpo


----------



## MandaC

I would try not to worry too much. A line is a line but I could see why maybe u would be nervous. 

Where on the tests does it say the amount of hcg it measures.?


----------



## Heatherlt

CountryMomma said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.

That is a beautiful progression!


----------



## CountryMomma

It doesn't say on the purple tests. They are the .88 cent cheapies but from research I have done around the internet those are the numbers I have gotten. The Digis are rated for 25 but some people they don't pick up on as fast.


----------



## CountryMomma

Heatherlt said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.
> 
> That is a beautiful progression!Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## 3chords

I definitely see the line and 95% of the time when people post pics here and everyone thinks they see a line, I don't, so that might be a good sign for you, heh.


----------



## 3chords

Dannixo said:


> The surgery itself went okay. The recovery was harder than I thought it would be. Feeling much better now. I was in alot of pain. They had to remove my left tube as it was damaged beyond repair and my right tube was full on endometriosis which they were able to remove it all. I have my post op doctor appt tomorrow to see what our new game plan is.

They tried for a lap with me so I got all the little lap scars but then couldn't do the procedure so they switched to a laparotomy and now I have a lovely 5-6" c-section type scar. I think you'll find that it's a pretty smooth recovery once the pain goes away and after 6 months my scars are barely visible! Though my belly button is now a weirder shape, haha.

Best of luck with the dr appt...I know how annoying it can be to have to wait for the surgery, then wait again after, but hopefully it is all for the best!


----------



## Dannixo

CountryMomma said:


> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.

Looks like progression to me. I wouldn't worry about taking a digital until the day of your missed period then if it still says not pregnant I'd be a bit worried.


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> The surgery itself went okay. The recovery was harder than I thought it would be. Feeling much better now. I was in alot of pain. They had to remove my left tube as it was damaged beyond repair and my right tube was full on endometriosis which they were able to remove it all. I have my post op doctor appt tomorrow to see what our new game plan is.
> 
> They tried for a lap with me so I got all the little lap scars but then couldn't do the procedure so they switched to a laparotomy and now I have a lovely 5-6" c-section type scar. I think you'll find that it's a pretty smooth recovery once the pain goes away and after 6 months my scars are barely visible! Though my belly button is now a weirder shape, haha.
> 
> Best of luck with the dr appt...I know how annoying it can be to have to wait for the surgery, then wait again after, but hopefully it is all for the best!Click to expand...

Thank you, I am feeling much better. No more pain. Sitting in the doctors office now waiting to be seen.


----------



## CountryMomma

Dannixo said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls how is everyone doing today? I know I got my BFP already but I haven't missed AF yet so I am still a bit nervous of another CP but I am pretty sure my lines are progressing nicely. Would you gals mind taking a look? First is from 10 DPO FMU and second is from 11 DPO FMU.
> 
> Looks like progression to me. I wouldn't worry about taking a digital until the day of your missed period then if it still says not pregnant I'd be a bit worried.Click to expand...

Thank you, I have been testing every day and I have one more cheapy test left for tomorrow and then I will most likely use the digi on Friday.. AF is due sat


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


----------



## Yazc

testing 12th


----------



## Heatherlt

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! Just an update: Had my post op doctors appt today, went okay I guess. The doctor said the left tube was swollen and closed completely full of endometriosis that is why they removed it. He said the left overy was actually connected to the left tube from scar tissue. They wanted to remove the left overy but decided not to. The right tube was open but was full of endometriosis preventing us from getting pregnant. They removed all of the endometriosis in my right tube and some they found in my abdomen. The only way we can get pregnant now is from artificial insemination (IUI). We have to wait one cycle so we will be trying again in July! We can only try every other month when I am ovulating on the right overy. If we're not pregnant in 3 months I have to have surgery again because scar tissue will grow back. After that if we have not conceived its off to ivf for us.


I am super super crossing my fingers and everything that the IUI does the trick!


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,
Let me join your club. Testing on July 20th&#8230; Seems sooo far away&#8230; Good luck to all!


----------



## tdog

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Let me join your club. Testing on July 20th Seems sooo far away Good luck to all!

Hi hun I'm 2 days after you and yes it seems so long away omg it's like I want to no wether the the little wigglys have met my egg or not lol xx


----------



## Sofaqueen77

How am I gonna last until 26/7??????


----------



## valoredei

Testing July 9th!


----------



## Sun_Flower

Last cycle seemed to go sooooo fast, this one is dragging!!


----------



## CountryMomma

Ok ladies I am officially signing off and heading to the first tri section. I got my 'Pregnant' on my digi tonight at 11 DPO! So I bid you all good luck and I will check back in to see how many of you get your BFP!!


----------



## Dannixo

CountryMomma said:


> Ok ladies I am officially signing off and heading to the first tri section. I got my 'Pregnant' on my digi tonight at 11 DPO! So I bid you all good luck and I will check back in to see how many of you get your BFP!!

Yay! Congratulations again and good luck dear!


----------



## CountryMomma

Dannixo said:


> CountryMomma said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I am officially signing off and heading to the first tri section. I got my 'Pregnant' on my digi tonight at 11 DPO! So I bid you all good luck and I will check back in to see how many of you get your BFP!!
> 
> Yay! Congratulations again and good luck dear!Click to expand...

Thank you dear!!


----------



## lovelymiss

I'll be testing on July 7th- a bit early, but I'm not going to be able to wait until the 9th when AF is due! 

Good luck ladies. :) I'll be stalking this thread.


----------



## Lenka78

tdog said:


> Lenka78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> Let me join your club. Testing on July 20th Seems sooo far away Good luck to all!
> 
> Hi hun I'm 2 days after you and yes it seems so long away omg it's like I want to no wether the the little wigglys have met my egg or not lol xxClick to expand...

:flower: I bought an ovulation kit today, spent an hour reading instructions, this is how I keep myself busy... :blush:


----------



## Lbomb

July 9th for me!!! I just had my first ever round of clomid/iui. Good luck to you ladies and your families!


----------



## Misscalais

morganwhite7 said:


> So here's MY STORY (in a pretty novel-like nutshell..lol) :
> 
> I was 37 weeks pregnant with my 1st child, Jaxon, while driving down an old country road, March 29th 2013 around 11:30 p.m., when we spun out of control. During the crash my placenta detached and his oxygen supply was completely cut off (to the point that when they delivered him, the cord was COMPLETELY DRY). I remember in the ambulance they tried to find his heartbeat and couldn't bc the driving was apparently "too loud" so I had to wait until getting to the hospital to finally hear that he was OK. That wooshing heartbeat made me feel 110% better!!! Once there, DH and I stayed in the hospital for about 5 days and then once discharged, we stayed (LITERALLY didn't leave this little room for 8 days!) in the NICU with Jaxon. The first few days were a BLURR, as you can imagine. We were so doped up that it was hard to tell what was going on. I was allowed to do "Kangaroo Kare" which is naked chest to chest with baby. So I did this for 8 hours at a time, all night and day for days on end, only getting up if I needed to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. They fed him my breastmilk through a tube twice a day once he got a little better. They told me his brain had bled from the oxygen deprivation, so there were holes in his brain where the blood was absorbed. He was basically a "sleeping baby". Beautiful, 38 weeks (so technically full-term), weighed 8 lbs and was perfect. But only because his brain stem was attached, which is what allows you to BREATHE/have a HEARTBEAT. He was on a ventilator all of his short life. He also had liver/spleen issues. All of these combined would have made it so that we'd have to feed him through a feeding tube his whole life and he would always be "sleeping" as they called it. But we didn't mind that a bit. Throughout the entire time, they told us he would not make it. We hoped and prayed as hard as anyone could, but it was not what God had planned for him. On April 10th, in the evening, my sister wanted to hold him. Everyone else got to, but her.. so we thought we'd give her a chance before he got too fragile. Once he was on her chest, the nurses ran in to tell us that his vitals were plummeting and that this, he had chosen, was his time. He was switched to my chest so daddy and I could hold him for his last moments. We then took out his dreadful breathing tube, his life suposrt, and our beautiful boy slowly went.. in the comfort of our arms. Daddy sang to him. Then, after a short while, we clothed him and I kissed him on his lips for the first time. He'd always had a neonatal bar, to hold in the tube, so that was one of the moments I will never, ever forget. (OR the time when we changed his diaper, and my baby- with no brain function- peed all over us!!! ) So finally after we said what would be the most painful goodbye of our entire lives, we handed him to our WONDERFUL nurse, whom I will NEVER forget!!, and walked out of the hospital like zombies. After all of that, we just get in the car and drive home?! It seemed too unreal. So yes, this is the nightmare I have to remember everyday. We had an open casket funeral, but neither DH or I looked. He looked better plump and juicy, the way I remember him. He is buried about 500 feet down the road from where we crashed, it's a cute little town, way out in the country. There is a beautiful cross that my step father made at the crash site, so we'll never forget. It will be a place we'll take our family someday, to tell all of his brothers and sisters what an amazing little fighter their big brother was.
> 
> :angel:
> https://i39.tinypic.com/54jayf.jpg

Oh honey this just broke my heart I'm so sorry for what you have been through. It's just not fair at all. He looks beautiful in the photos.
:hugs:


----------



## morganwhite7

Awh thank you. He was and is!! :) When I went to the dentist a week or so ago he asked "how my baby was doing, he's what now a month old?" bc I was pregnant the time before and couldn't get my x-rays done. I jst said to him oh he's such a great baby :) It still feels good to just brag, it's that mom thing that never goes away ;)


----------



## hnm

Put me down for the 28th!


----------



## Lenka78

morganwhite7 said:


> Awh thank you. He was and is!! :) When I went to the dentist a week or so ago he asked "how my baby was doing, he's what now a month old?" bc I was pregnant the time before and couldn't get my x-rays done. I jst said to him oh he's such a great baby :) It still feels good to just brag, it's that mom thing that never goes away ;)

Thank you for sharing your story with us... Let me just hug you :hugs: 

Wish you :bfp:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

af got me right on time this morning:( Counting ahead next af isn't due until August 3rd but could I hang with your ladies in July testers?


----------



## NewMrsJones

Hi ladies, AF is due on 26th, our 1st wedding anniversary so exactly a year since we started TTC so I'll be testing then.


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs.Dragonfly- of course you can hang around in the July thread until I start the August one. 

Newmrsjones- I have added you dear! Good luck this month!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dannixo said:


> Mrs.Dragonfly- of course you can hang around in the July thread until I start the August one.
> 
> Newmrsjones- I have added you dear! Good luck this month!

Thanks Dannixo - If I cave and test early it'll be on the 31st so that kind of counts:haha:


----------



## Gemma_xX

I am also July 1st :flower:

Good luck ladies! :hugs:


----------



## staysea

can my testing date be changed to July 10th (our third wedding anniversary!!) I ovulated a few days early. Felt it last night! According to fertility clinic I had a 2cm follicle, so it was ready to go!!


----------



## dignity4

Hey ladies! July 4th for me, I'll be a day late :) Hopefully it will be a good holiday! ah can't wait! seems so far away... This was our first month REALLY ttc.. idk if i could wait much longer, it would kill me!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

dignity4 said:


> Hey ladies! July 4th for me, I'll be a day late :) Hopefully it will be a good holiday! ah can't wait! seems so far away... This was our first month REALLY ttc.. idk if i could wait much longer, it would kill me!

What a fun holiday that would be!:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! Can I join in? I just ended my AF and I am doing IVF this cycle but I like to hop around the threads and miss these... If you dont mind I would like to be added 


I will be testing on July 29th via blood at the doctors office but you can bet I will be testing from home the whole time


----------



## Dannixo

~Brandy~ said:


> Hi Everyone! Can I join in? I just ended my AF and I am doing IVF this cycle but I like to hop around the threads and miss these... If you dont mind I would like to be added
> 
> 
> I will be testing on July 29th via blood at the doctors office but you can bet I will be testing from home the whole time

Welcome to the group! How exciting to get to do ivf! I really hope it works for you! Is this your first try with it! Good luck dear!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dannixo said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! Can I join in? I just ended my AF and I am doing IVF this cycle but I like to hop around the threads and miss these... If you dont mind I would like to be added
> 
> 
> I will be testing on July 29th via blood at the doctors office but you can bet I will be testing from home the whole time
> 
> Welcome to the group! How exciting to get to do ivf! I really hope it works for you! Is this your first try with it! Good luck dear!Click to expand...

Yep... over 3.5 years of TTC with 1 natural MC, 7 medicated cycles, and 1 failed IUI I gave up enough was enough! Now bring on a bfp please please please.'



Baby dust to all!


----------



## MandaC

Good Morning Ladies!!

Today is 7dpo and about 10dpt and I caved and tested this morning. I got a bfn!! So that means the trigger is gone earlier then last time
Iam going to test one more time tmrw just to make sure. 
I had some more cramping last night and my back is so sore. I think it's worse then last month. Iam trying to compare months cause both times I was taking progesterone. I also woke up with leg cramps this morning and a Charlie horse?
Oh and one last thing. When I was falling asleep last night I had a super quick dream that I swerved in my car and hit another car head on!! Scared that crap out of me. Would that be a sign of vivid dreams in early pregnancy?? Lol

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## ReadyForNatto

I would love to be added for July 31st! Thank you. :flower:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ReadyForNatto said:


> I would love to be added for July 31st! Thank you. :flower:

Thats my Birthday!! :thumbup:
When I blow out my Candles, I'll wish for a BFP for you!! :happydance:


----------



## doodlegirl

Hi put me down for 10th July please. x


----------



## prickly

Hi Ladies - can I join please?

Currently 9dpo - AF due July 3/4th as I have a 14 day luteal phase usually.
This cycle I took soy isoflavones days 3-7 and had a much stronger ovulation with a really clear +OPK on 19th June. BD'd day before O and the 2 days before that, so am hoping :spermy: did their job!
Had a couple of m/c and some chem pregs over the past few years. So really at age 42 on Monday (it's my birthday 1st July!) I know this is pretty much my last chance.:nope:
Symptoms so far have been:
Since O day - a horrible sore throat/cold and (what I thought was) a chest infection developing (but has lessened today)...causing me to completely lose my voice past 2 days as my vocal chords just croaked on me. 
Nothing else, except last night at 8dpo I started cramping mildly - not like AF type cramps however, more churning lower stomach sickly cramping. This mild cramping has continued throughout today with a little nausea.
Creamy / wet CM increasing since yesterday.
BBT temps show a slow rise (but this is normal for me post O).
No sore boobs or anything else - and previous two months I had every symptom going I swore I was pregnant but wasnt! Hmm....:wacko:

Good luck ladies!


----------



## strannodcp

Testing July 24th for me! :dust: all around for some :bfp: this month!


----------



## MrsD427

July 11th
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1370926800z0z0z30z14.png


----------



## bobbins88

is their an august thread yet i have long cycles 30-35 days and iv just started af today so i wont be testing till august probably but good luck to all for july :D xx


----------



## Dannixo

bobbins88 said:


> is their an august thread yet i have long cycles 30-35 days and iv just started af today so i wont be testing till august probably but good luck to all for july :D xx

No there's not. I won't make one until the middle if July but your more then welcome to hang out in the July thread. We have some other girls testing in August too. Good luck dear!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

bobbins88 said:


> is their an august thread yet i have long cycles 30-35 days and iv just started af today so i wont be testing till august probably but good luck to all for july :D xx

The past 2 cycles I've been 37 days so I wont be testing until August 3rd, we can be August buddies!! :D

So I'm stalking the July ladies to see some bfp's to root for:happydance:


----------



## bobbins88

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> bobbins88 said:
> 
> 
> is their an august thread yet i have long cycles 30-35 days and iv just started af today so i wont be testing till august probably but good luck to all for july :D xx
> 
> The past 2 cycles I've been 37 days so I wont be testing until August 3rd, we can be August buddies!! :D
> 
> So I'm stalking the July ladies to see some bfp's to root for:happydance:Click to expand...

yeah :wohoo: it always makes happy to see others getting good news.
fx for our bfps in august :D


----------



## JustMeAndInch

Testing July 7th for #2


----------



## waiting4damon

Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----

BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)


----------



## Dannixo

waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

Yay!!!!! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

bobbins88 said:


> yeah :wohoo: it always makes happy to see others getting good news. fx for our bfps in august :D

Yes! My fingers are crossed for both of us!! :D



waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

:happydance:Congratulations!!


----------



## tdog

waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

Yey congrats h&h 9 months to you xx


----------



## lovelymiss

waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

Congrats! :) Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## MandaC

Yay congrats!!!! H & H 9 months!!!


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations on your bfp :happydance:

Im willing ff to tell me my chart is triphasic in the morning, that's if my temp stays up of course!


----------



## sirouseman

July 4th will be my test day!! It will be such a happy day if I find out on that day omg


----------



## MandaC

Hey ladies...hoping everyone is having a good wknd!! I have 2 BBQs this wknd and fireworks. It's going to be a nice 2 days. What is everyone else up too?

Iam 8dpo today and this morning I was feeling pretty tired, I had a hard time opening my eyes. Still crossing my fingers pretty tight


----------



## wish4baby

Sounds fun! We just got back in town, so we're having a weekend of R&R fun in our yard & swimming pool, followed by junk food and movies in the pm :D
Monday evening we have a party/BBQ to go to, and DH has Thurs and Fri off! Awesome!! 

So, I bought my FRER tests today!!!! I am so excited and nervous, I probably will not be able to sleep a wink tonight. Test day TOMORROW! 11 dpo FMU

My oldest is suspecting something (he's almost 12, and we have not mentioned we're trying for another to the kids). He and his brother came to us and said, seriously, we need to know - are you having another baby? We just looked at him all blank and said, what are you talking about... Not that we know of, but if God gives us one, we'll be so happy... They didn't really jump on that, but have been pointing out fussy babies and how "loud" and "annoying" it is lol (not to me!!)


----------



## ~Brandy~

waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

Congrats!!


----------



## MandaC

wish4baby said:


> Sounds fun! We just got back in town, so we're having a weekend of R&R fun in our yard & swimming pool, followed by junk food and movies in the pm :D
> Monday evening we have a party/BBQ to go to, and DH has Thurs and Fri off! Awesome!!
> 
> So, I bought my FRER tests today!!!! I am so excited and nervous, I probably will not be able to sleep a wink tonight. Test day TOMORROW! 11 dpo FMU
> 
> My oldest is suspecting something (he's almost 12, and we have not mentioned we're trying for another to the kids). He and his brother came to us and said, seriously, we need to know - are you having another baby? We just looked at him all blank and said, what are you talking about... Not that we know of, but if God gives us one, we'll be so happy... They didn't really jump on that, but have been pointing out fussy babies and how "loud" and "annoying" it is lol (not to me!!)

Good luck!!! Make sure u let us all know:)


----------



## 3chords

waiting4damon said:


> Tested today, 3 days early, though I may have miscalculated CD1----
> 
> BFP!!!! (on 4 FRERs and an EPT)

Congrats! Great way to celebrate the weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Disneylovers

July 4th for me, not that I seem to be able to keep to that... I have 2 tests left and I am determined to not use them until right before we leave for the family bbq!


----------



## Gemma_xX

Af due tomorrow, dreading the arrival! Had SO many symptoms this month, some unusual too


----------



## tdog

Gemma_xX said:


> Af due tomorrow, dreading the arrival! Had SO many symptoms this month, some unusual too

I have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## stephj25

Hi guys

Can you please put me down for 3rd July, I ovulated 1 week early. good luck everyone xx


----------



## AshNTom

Hey danni!! An other ladies!!! 

Can you add me for July 9th please :) I "think" ill be 14 dpo then, after an incredibly late ovulation. 

I'm using opks this cycle and the first day I tested the line was fading but still very far, next day it was lighter still, so I guess I ovulated the day or so before hand


Goodluck guys!!!! Dust to all!!!


----------



## Gemma_xX

I'm out, witch just got me :(

Good luck all!!


----------



## ValDante

I just ovulated yesterday (June 29th) from what I can tell by my temp spike this morning. AF is due on July 13th. I'm going to begin testing early because my husband is deploying to Afghanistan rather soon and I would prefer to tell him before he leaves so we can celebrate a bit instead of having to tell him when he calls or Skypes me.


----------



## tdog

Gemma_xX said:


> I'm out, witch just got me :(
> 
> Good luck all!!

Awww hun never hopefully next month for you xx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Hi  I'm TTC baby #4 and I will be testing on July 16th. I'd love to be part of the group!


----------



## lovelymiss

Gemma_xX said:


> I'm out, witch just got me :(
> 
> Good luck all!!

Aw, I'm sorry! :( Hopefully next month is your month!!


----------



## Dannixo

Gemma_xX said:


> I'm out, witch just got me :(
> 
> Good luck all!!

I'm sorry dear! I have my fingers crossed for you! Hopefully we see you testing again at the end of July! Good luck!


----------



## JackieB

I will be testing July 12.... Would love to wait with you guys! 

Good luck to All!!


----------



## minerswife77

Mark me down for July 4th, day AF is expected! Good luck & babydust to everyone!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry I messed up on my date... Can you put me for the 24th? I have a blood test that day will be testing out the trigger early though I can't help it.


----------



## uwfan27

I'm out early, AF got me before I could even get to test on 7/3! GL ladies!


----------



## Dannixo

uwfan27 said:


> I'm out early, AF got me before I could even get to test on 7/3! GL ladies!

Aww in sorry to hear that dear! I hope to see you stick around and test towards the end of July. Good luck for next cycle. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ChinaGirl

AF is 12 days late today. BFN yesterday. My BBs are quite sore though, just like before her arrival last time. We'll see if she shows!

We don't have insurance (which is why we're waiting to try instead of trying to conceive). If AF isn't here by Wednesday I may try to talk DH into getting me a blood test.


----------



## Sookie889

HI all!

Can u put me down for July 16th testing....1st month TTC after BC and I will be shocked if it's BFP but I like the thought of having some buddies to keep me sane while I'm waiting lol 

xx


----------



## mangotango

Looks like I'll be testing July 31st. best of luck to everyone this month!


----------



## rachy28

I used a one step 10miu this morning but bleary eyed I couldn't see anything but when I went to put it in the bin I saw a line. I thought evap obviously as it was an hour after using it. So I held myself for 3 hour and used another just after dinner, I saw a line after 2 minutes but it really faint. Dh can see it too.
I'm not due af until Thursday so ill test again in the morning but I cant help but think ive got a bad batch :wacko:


----------



## ChinaGirl

Rachy I hope this is the start of your for-reals BFP! :happydance:


----------



## morganwhite7

RACHY28- Your chart looks very promising, though!!


----------



## rachy28

Me too, ive had plenty of indents on these tests but never an evap, uve got to really squint to see it. Its as thick as the control line just extremely faint. I dunno what to think.


----------



## rachy28

morganwhite7 said:


> RACHY28- Your chart looks very promising, though!!

Thanks, i just hope it stays that way :)


----------



## Miss406

Stupidly, I've been testing early and getting :bfn:

Not happy at all - will keep testing though as am yet to get the dip in temp and AF still hasn't arrived - ok she's not due for another few days minimum...


----------



## MrsCorny

Hi... Idk if I should be added here or not but I am testing on July 4. My AF was due at the very latest- yesterday. and when I tested with FMU-- BFN. :cry: Well still no sign of the :witch: if she doesn't show I will test July 4 with FMU. It would be such a great day to get a BFP as its a sentimental day for hubby and I. <3 my fingers and toes are crossed super tight for myself and all of you on here!! Blessings and baby dust :flower::dust::flower:


----------



## minerswife77

I'm 9DPO today, and I've been an emotional wreck! I bawled my eyes out watching, of all things, a Budweiser commercial! I've been using my Wondfo tests since about 5DPO (it's an addiction) and all BFN's so far! I'm hoping & praying that this will be our month!


----------



## ValDante

Tomorrow I'm supposed to get in a big batch of internet cheapie tests. I'm actually pretty excited for that package haha! 

I'm currently 2 dpo and...I have the oddest feeling. It's weird but good. I don't know how to explain it but I can try. It's this really good feeling. I feel peaceful and extremely...womanly. I don't know how to explain what I mean by womanly. It's not an "I feel sexy" kind of thing. It's nothing about how I look or any of that. It's...like I said, hard to explain. It's an...empowered feeling almost. One friend asked if it felt like one of those "I am woman, hear me roar" sort of feelings and it definitely does. She said she's felt that way-that she felt that way when she was pregnant. I can't say that's why but I just know that I feel great and so I'm holding on to the feeling. Anyone know what I'm talking about in the slightest?


----------



## morganwhite7

ValDante- I know exactly! Whether it's your body telling you or not, I do remember the feeling esp. when I was last pregnant. You'd be amazed though what the body is capable of telling us and how one hormone can do the trick that fast! It is an AMAZING feeling- I would have described it as a strong "maternal feeling" like I have felt like a strong woman before, but the feeling of being the vessel for a tiny life is what made me feel ultimately empowered. Unstoppable fiery female feelings.. lol ;)


----------



## Solstyce

I need to change my test date. Unfortunately although it looked like I was going to ovulate on CD 14 I had a week long stall and didn't ovulate until CD 21!

Can you change me to the 12th please?


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi Dannixo... Could you change my test date to 31/7/13... Thank you xxx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I still have 7 days till ovulation and its driving me crazy!! Time is passing incredibly slow this month.


----------



## morganwhite7

Hey Mustang GT girl- I'm a CAMARO SS GIRL !! Haha lol hubby would be so proud of me for saying that.. ;) But anyways, we're on the same cycle day.. are you testing the 21st, too ?!!

Oh wait update- I sometimes have 30 day cycles instead, so guess I could potentially test earlier. Just started temping for he first time sooo guess we'll see when that O comes.. Looking like somewhere between July 7-10th..


----------



## ChinaGirl

It looks like AF is arriving - 13 days late. :growlmad: :cry: And I can't just jump on the next cycle because we were waiting to try. That doesn't mean I wanted hypothetical baby any less!:cry:

But best of luck and :dust: to everybody for July!


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry ChinaGirl! :hugs: I hope we get a chance to be bump buddies again sometime real soon!


----------



## MrsCorny

The :witch: got me, I'm out.


----------



## Dannixo

Sofa queen- I have changes your date.

MrsCorny- I'm sorry dear! I hope to see you testing again at the en of July. Good luck next cycle dear! My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Dannixo

ChinaGirl said:


> It looks like AF is arriving - 13 days late. :growlmad: :cry: And I can't just jump on the next cycle because we were waiting to try. That doesn't mean I wanted hypothetical baby any less!:cry:
> 
> But best of luck and :dust: to everybody for July!

I'm sorry dear! I hope you guys start trying again real soon! Good luck for the next cycle! Hope to see you sticking around!


----------



## poppygirl05

Supposed to be July 27 for me but was due June 27 and nothing yet.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

morganwhite7 said:


> Hey Mustang GT girl- I'm a CAMARO SS GIRL !! Haha lol hubby would be so proud of me for saying that.. ;) But anyways, we're on the same cycle day.. are you testing the 21st, too ?!!
> 
> Oh wait update- I sometimes have 30 day cycles instead, so guess I could potentially test earlier. Just started temping for he first time sooo guess we'll see when that O comes.. Looking like somewhere between July 7-10th..

Well I will be testing on the 16th at 7dpo and every day after that. With my 3 last pregnancies I got positives at 8dpo and I find early testing is fun  I should be o'ing on either the 8th or 9th!


----------



## lm3898

Hi! Newbie here - Laura, recent lurker until now - I'll be testing 7/17/13. Can't wait!


----------



## jkramer

AF showed. stupid witch!

I'll be back...new test date: July 29th.


----------



## Dannixo

jkramer said:


> AF showed. stupid witch!
> 
> I'll be back...new test date: July 29th.

Sorry to hear that dear! But I am glad to see you testing again in July! Fingers crossed for the end of the month! Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

lm3898 said:


> Hi! Newbie here - Laura, recent lurker until now - I'll be testing 7/17/13. Can't wait!

Welcome to the group! I have added you! Good luck this cycle!


----------



## ValDante

morganwhite7 said:


> ValDante- I know exactly! Whether it's your body telling you or not, I do remember the feeling esp. when I was last pregnant. You'd be amazed though what the body is capable of telling us and how one hormone can do the trick that fast! It is an AMAZING feeling- I would have described it as a strong "maternal feeling" like I have felt like a strong woman before, but the feeling of being the vessel for a tiny life is what made me feel ultimately empowered. Unstoppable fiery female feelings.. lol ;)

Ah, so someone does know what I mean. I don't even know if I'm pregnant but... I just feel so womanly, it's weird. I feel...different. I feel like my energy is making me "glow". I feel like I just want to smile a bunch. I'm just in a really great mood.


----------



## Montygirl4

Hi Ladies! I am new here. This is my 1st month ttc after m/c. I am thinking I am going to try to hold off until Friday to test (10dpo).


----------



## michelle8733

Hi! :hi: 
Can you add me, please? This is our first official cycle TTC #1 and it's very exciting! I am 1DPO today so I plan to start testing on 7/14/13.


----------



## c.m.c

Hi can I join....testing July 9th


----------



## Sun_Flower

This cycle is going sooooo slowly, I think the two week wait this month is going to SUCK!!


----------



## Dannixo

Welcome to the newest ladies! I have added all 3 of you. Good luck this month. Fingers crossed and prayers sent.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sun_Flower said:


> This cycle is going sooooo slowly, I think the two week wait this month is going to SUCK!!

I hear ya!! I feel like we've bd a ton but then I look at the calendar and we're still in the first week of this cycle:dohh: lol


----------



## stephj25

can you change me to 6th July please? I'm only 10DPO and got a BFN. Gonna test on the day AF is due x


----------



## Bartness

Hi, care if I join you ladies?

My period is due on Sunday or Monday 7/7 or 7/8). Yesterday I had brownish pink tinged CM, this morning as of the fmu, no brownish-pink cm. Though my cm is looking more like Pre-AF...

Im afraid AF will be here early, right on time for the 4th of July holiday weekend...ugh.


----------



## tdog

Bartness said:


> Hi, care if I join you ladies?
> 
> My period is due on Sunday or Monday 7/7 or 7/8). Yesterday I had brownish pink tinged CM, this morning as of the fmu, no brownish-pink cm. Though my cm is looking more like Pre-AF...
> 
> Im afraid AF will be here early, right on time for the 4th of July holiday weekend...ugh.

:hi: hun welcome 

That could be good sign hun can't wait to see some updates xx


----------



## Navygrrl

Can I join? July 15 is the day for me! At least I hope so. :) KMFX for everyone!


----------



## uwfan27

Dannixo said:


> Aww in sorry to hear that dear! I hope to see you stick around and test towards the end of July. Good luck for next cycle. Fingers crossed!

Oh that's right, next test date will still be in July! You can mark me down for July 29th :) That is actually my dad's birthday so this could be a good sign (he has passed, so it will not be able to be an 'actual' birthday gift)


----------



## SweetV

Feeling ready and refreshed after taking June off. Oddly enough I had no PMS symptoms in June either (no symptom spotting = no symptoms?). Couldn't help myself from lurking though! 

July 27th for me Danni please :hugs:
Best of luck everybody!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

wish4baby said:


> Here's my recipe for a July BFP
> all cycle:
> B6 - 1 pill am (100 mg)
> Fish oil - 2 pills pm (2400 mg)
> Prenatal - 1 pill pm
> CoQ10 withVit E - 3 total: 1 with each meal (300mg) (vit E 450 IU)
> Royal jelly - 3 total: 1 with each meal (1500 mg)
> Folic Acid - 13 total: 5 am, 4 noon, 4 pm (6 mg, including PN)
> 
> Vitex - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg) all cycle, not while AF
> 
> after AF until o
> EPO - 1 am, 1 pm (1000mg)
> Dong Quai - 1 am, 1 pm (1100mg)
> 
> Preseed
> 
> Gosh, didn't realize how long that list got, lol!
> BD cycle days 10 - 15

Hi Wish4baby!
Could you tell me what each supplement is for? Im absolutely clueless... :dohh: My recipe for July is
Raspberry Leaf Tea up to O
SMEP with Conceive Plus
Vits & Folic Acid
Lots of Pineapple after O

Yours looking really interesting !!!


----------



## lm3898

hmmm up until today DPO 1 I had the worst stomach pains - gas, etc. and the sorest breasts...it's eased up today. Not sure if that's good or bad hoping for BFP 7/17! If I get a BFP this month I'll be due on my 30th birthday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

lm3898 said:


> hmmm up until today DPO 1 I had the worst stomach pains - gas, etc. and the sorest breasts...it's eased up today. Not sure if that's good or bad hoping for BFP 7/17! If I get a BFP this month I'll be due on my 30th birthday!

Thats neat. My son and I share a birthday :) Exactly 20 years apart lol


----------



## mapletulip

Hi ladies!
Congrats for all of you who got your July BFP's! So exciting!

Can you count me in? I'm testing July 13/14, 1 or 2DPO right now. Busted out the big guns this month: preseed, fertilaid, few days of robutussin, folic acid, vit C, fresh pineapple juice.... Fingers crossed!


----------



## RunningMomOf3

Congrats to you :bfp: I'm very excited for you!!! Believe it or not, after symptom checking while ttc since february, I completely forgot about this 2ww this month. I'm now in the habbit of checking my temp every day, but that's about it. I'm pretty excited because :witch: due tomorrow, but I'm now showing a triphasic bbt chart... so that's looking good!!! :dust:


----------



## Draculisa

I would like to change my testing date until July 8th. I have taken several tests (cheated I know lol) and all have been BFN. I have every symptom that AF is on the way so I better wait until the actual day she is supposed to show. Good luck to you all tho!


----------



## waiting4damon

Draculisa--Good luck my love! I want you to be my Bump Buddy :)


----------



## Draculisa

waiting4damon said:


> Draculisa--Good luck my love! I want you to be my Bump Buddy :)

I know! I want to so bad!


----------



## Heatherlt

I'm out. AF got me. Good luck to all of you ladies!! Lots of baby dust headed your way!


----------



## Disneylovers

I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







001_opt (1).jpg
File size: 90.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Dannixo

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

Yay!! Congratulations! What a great Fourth of July gift! Happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

Congrats :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## robyn1990

July 17th for me xx


----------



## Sun_Flower

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

That's not a light positive, that's a pretty damn good positive for 13dpo on an IC! Congrats! xx


----------



## tdog

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

Congrats hunni that's fab :wohoo: :yipee: xx


----------



## Bartness

My early spotting brought on AF. I was due for the witch on the 7/8 she decided to rear her ugly head on July 3rd instead...right on time for the 4th of July Holiday weekend. Fracking wonderful!


----------



## Navygrrl

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sookie889

Fantastic news!! Congratulations! xx


----------



## lovelymiss

@Disneylovers- CONGRATS! That's a great looking line.


----------



## lovelymiss

@Bartness- I'm sorry to hear. :( That sucks. :hugs:


----------



## rachy28

Im officially late, still getting bfn :(


----------



## tdog

rachy28 said:


> Im officially late, still getting bfn :(

Awww hun I hate that esspesially when it's late your body is playing tricks and it's annoying fxd it's one or other for you (hoping it's a :bfp: tho) xx


----------



## 3chords

Disneylovers - congrats, that test looks great!!


----------



## wish4baby

I'm out! :(
AF showed up this morning!

Congrats to all the BFP'ers...H & H 9 months

Happy 4th of July


----------



## MandaC

Disneylovers said:


> I got a light positive at 13dpo today and I'm taking it and running with it! :bfp:

YAY!!! Congrats:) Happy and Healthy 9 months!!


AFM: I took a test last night 12dpo and it was negative. I am hoping it was because it was at night and I just drank a fair amount and didn't hold it for long...lol
My doctor is on holidays till the 15th of July and gone at the end of the month and the office is closed so if it is bfn I am pretty sure I will just just take a break from the injestions until sept. I will still take my fermera and get some monitoring done but kinda take a break. The nurse is also sending me to do a Sono Hystogram. Has anyone had this done and can shed some light on it for me It is also called a 2 Step Dye test. 
Anyways so that it all I am just waiting for the dr. office to call and I will know forsure.

How is everyone else feeling??? 

**Sorry if some people are reading this twice:)


----------



## 3chords

MandaC said:


> [The nurse is also sending me to do a Sono Hystogram. Has anyone had this done and can shed some light on it for me

I've had this done 3 times. You need to do it I think on CD6-11. It's pretty simple though it was a bit uncomfortable for me. They tell you to take a couple of Advil an hour beforehand. They insert a speculum, and then a thin tube through your cervix (I felt a sharp twinge as it went through). Then they fill up your uterus with saline and I felt cramping, like during AF but a bit stronger as the uterus isn't used to being expanded with that much fluid. They then insert a transvaginal ultrasound and basically do the exam for a few minutes. They look at the thickness of your endometrium and at the actual shape of the lining to see if there are any abnormalities. They may also flush your tubes (ie force fluid through them to see if they are open). Once it's done, the saline kind of leaks out of you and then you will have light/pink spotting for the next day or two. You'll need to wear a pad home. Once the fluid was out of me, I didn't feel any more pain or cramping. I think your doctor gets the results in like 2-3 business days.


----------



## MandaC

3chords said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> [The nurse is also sending me to do a Sono Hystogram. Has anyone had this done and can shed some light on it for me
> 
> I've had this done 3 times. You need to do it I think on CD6-11. It's pretty simple though it was a bit uncomfortable for me. They tell you to take a couple of Advil an hour beforehand. They insert a speculum, and then a thin tube through your cervix (I felt a sharp twinge as it went through). Then they fill up your uterus with saline and I felt cramping, like during AF but a bit stronger as the uterus isn't used to being expanded with that much fluid. They then insert a transvaginal ultrasound and basically do the exam for a few minutes. They look at the thickness of your endometrium and at the actual shape of the lining to see if there are any abnormalities. They may also flush your tubes (ie force fluid through them to see if they are open). Once it's done, the saline kind of leaks out of you and then you will have light/pink spotting for the next day or two. You'll need to wear a pad home. Once the fluid was out of me, I didn't feel any more pain or cramping. I think your doctor gets the results in like 2-3 business days.Click to expand...

Oh thank you very much:)
Does it by chance check Egg Quality?? I know I have lots of eggs just dunno how good they all are.


----------



## 3chords

MandaC said:


> Oh thank you very much:)
> Does it by chance check Egg Quality?? I know I have lots of eggs just dunno how good they all are.

No, it doesn't. The only things it looks at are:
- thickness of endometrium (uterine lining)
- shape of inside of uterus
- growths on inside of uterus (polyps, fibroids, tumors)
- whether fallopian tubes are open (if they flush them with the saline)


----------



## Kuawen

Congratulations to those who have gotten their BFP's! :happydance:

And :hugs: :dust: to those who the :witch: has gotten. 

AFM I'm late...for my O! Been testing twice (CBFM and OPK's) and nothing is showing even the faintest line :nope: I will officially miss my O if it doesn't suddenly happen tomorrow, but I usually have at least one day of a faint positive on an OPK before it hits... I had a CP last cycle and I'm wondering if this can be why I'm O'ing late? Has anyone else had this happen?? I've never had to wait past CD14 for my O, I've always been like clockwork until this cycle... even my temps aren't showing anything promising.


----------



## MandaC

I am out....blood test is BFN!!! I stopped my progesterone this morning so just waiting for AF to show and onto another natural cycle I guess until Sept.


----------



## RunningMomOf3

:dust: :bfp: :dust:

Finally, after 5 months!! I used a FRRR test I had gotten thinking it was a FRER a month ago. There was no mistaking that second line! My cycle is due today, but my main symptom that was completely different this last time is clothes is fitting really tight against my lower abdomen and I feel really full down there starting about 4-5 days ago.

Good luck to all the July Firecrakers!!! :dust: to you all!!!!


----------



## tdog

RunningMomOf3 said:


> :dust: :bfp: :dust:
> 
> Finally, after 5 months!! I used a FRRR test I had gotten thinking it was a FRER a month ago. There was no mistaking that second line! My cycle is due today, but my main symptom that was completely different this last time is clothes is fitting really tight against my lower abdomen and I feel really full down there starting about 4-5 days ago.
> 
> Good luck to all the July Firecrakers!!! :dust: to you all!!!!

Congrats hun that's fab news xx


----------



## Dannixo

RunningMomOf3 said:


> :dust: :bfp: :dust:
> 
> Finally, after 5 months!! I used a FRRR test I had gotten thinking it was a FRER a month ago. There was no mistaking that second line! My cycle is due today, but my main symptom that was completely different this last time is clothes is fitting really tight against my lower abdomen and I feel really full down there starting about 4-5 days ago.
> 
> Good luck to all the July Firecrakers!!! :dust: to you all!!!!

Yay!!! Congratulations dear! What a wonderfully holiday gift! Happy and healthy mine months!


----------



## Locksley27

can you put me down for the 18th please. Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs. I hope this is my month too. Lots of:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Stephj25 and Draculusa- I have changed both your dates.

Mapletulip, navygrrl, Robyn1990, uwfan27, SweetV- welcome to the group ladies, and welcome back returning ladies! I have added all of you to the front page. Good luck this month! 

Wish4baby, heatherlt, Bartness- I am so sorry the wicked :witch: flew in. I really hope to see you all back testing at the end of July or the August thread. Good luck for your next cycle. Prayers sent! 

MandaC and Rachy28- sorry for your bfns. I know how much it sucks to be in limbo but its not over until the witch arrives. I'm still praying for you both! Got my fingers crossed! 

Kuawen- I really hope you get a positive opk soon! I've got my fingers crossed for you! 

Happy Fourth of July to everyone!


----------



## Dannixo

Locksley27 said:


> can you put me down for the 18th please. Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs. I hope this is my month too. Lots of:dust: to everyone!

Sure can! Welcome to the group! Good luck this month!


----------



## poppygirl05

My body is stupid. On cd 36 of a 29 day cycle. Nothing and bfn.


----------



## shortnstumpy

Can I please join in? I will be testing 15th July :)


----------



## Draculisa

I'm out this month girls. :witch: got me before she was due on Monday! I guess my cycles are shorter than I realized. 25 days not 28.


----------



## tdog

Draculisa said:


> I'm out this month girls. :witch: got me before she was due on Monday! I guess my cycles are shorter than I realized. 25 days not 28.

Awwww hun next month will be yours xx


----------



## staysea

I caved a took a test with SMU, and I am 9 dpo, if I squint as much as I can I am maybe able to see a faint pink line!! It is almost not there, I am getting a little excited though, as these internet cheapies are always stark white for me.
Holding it to take another test this afternoon. We will see!! (they are the ultra sensitive ones), I also had a temp dip this morning. We will see.


----------



## MandaC

staysea said:


> I caved a took a test with SMU, and I am 9 dpo, if I squint as much as I can I am maybe able to see a faint pink line!! It is almost not there, I am getting a little excited though, as these internet cheapies are always stark white for me.
> Holding it to take another test this afternoon. We will see!! (they are the ultra sensitive ones), I also had a temp dip this morning. We will see.

That awesome I am crossing my fingers for you and that faint BFP:)

Where do you order your tests from, I would love to order some. Could you please send me the website?? Thanks a million:)


----------



## staysea

MandaC said:


> That awesome I am crossing my fingers for you and that faint BFP:)
> 
> Where do you order your tests from, I would love to order some. Could you please send me the website?? Thanks a million:)

I use makeababy.ca they are based out of Barrie I think. I usually get my order after 2-3 days, right in the mailbox (if your order is small,and a discreet box!)


----------



## Cakes1017

I'm testing July 16!!!


----------



## poppygirl05

Starting spotting so I think the witch got me.


----------



## BabyMamma87

Well ladies.. I dont know what happened but I started bleeding in the middle of my cycle. Spotted on cd11, then started spotting again on cd16 and it hasnt stopped since.. on cd25 atm. It started out with brown discharge (sorry tmi) and after a few days turned to heavy with lots of blood clots and terrible cramps around my ovaries on both sides and in my back. 

I will not be ttc this month so you can take my name off the list if you want. 

Good luck everyone!! sending lots of babydust your way :dust:


----------



## amariee1991

july 6th or 7th here. just waiting to sre if maybe af stays away as shes been doing just that thus far today


----------



## klb12

I will be testing on the 19th! Fingers x for us all :)


----------



## staysea

I got my BFP tonight with a FRER!! at 9 dpo. :happydance:(over two years trying and two miscarriages) Also positive on the internet strip!! I am leaving for the cottage in the morning and have no internet there for a week (which will be good for me!!) I would post pics of my tests but I have to finish packing!!! I cant wait to come back and see all the BFPs on the front page in a weeks time!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## shortnstumpy

staysea said:


> I got my BFP tonight with a FRER!! at 9 dpo. :happydance:(over two years trying and two miscarriages) Also positive on the internet strip!! I am leaving for the cottage in the morning and have no internet there for a week (which will be good for me!!) I would post pics of my tests but I have to finish packing!!! I cant wait to come back and see all the BFPs on the front page in a weeks time!! Baby dust to all!!

a HUGE congratulations :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Sun_Flower

staysea said:


> I got my BFP tonight with a FRER!! at 9 dpo. :happydance:(over two years trying and two miscarriages) Also positive on the internet strip!! I am leaving for the cottage in the morning and have no internet there for a week (which will be good for me!!) I would post pics of my tests but I have to finish packing!!! I cant wait to come back and see all the BFPs on the front page in a weeks time!! Baby dust to all!!

MASSIVE congratulations!! Xx


----------



## rachy28

Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp! 
Af got me this morning :(


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

staysea said:


> I got my BFP tonight with a FRER!! at 9 dpo. :happydance:(over two years trying and two miscarriages) Also positive on the internet strip!! I am leaving for the cottage in the morning and have no internet there for a week (which will be good for me!!) I would post pics of my tests but I have to finish packing!!! I cant wait to come back and see all the BFPs on the front page in a weeks time!! Baby dust to all!!

Yay, massive congratulations!!:happydance:



rachy28 said:


> Congratulations to all the lovely ladies who got their bfp!
> Af got me this morning :(

:hugs:Sorry Rachy, praying next cycle is your bfp:hugs:


Eeek I'm running out this afternoon to buy OPKs for the first time, and I'm strangely excited! Any tips ladies?


----------



## LucyLake

Congrats Staysea!! <3

I'd love to join! I'm on DPO 8 and AF is not due until July 13 on the 28th day. I ovulated early this month on Day 13. Hoping to see a BFP for all of us! <3 :dust:

I'm trying to hold out and test July 13.


----------



## Dannixo

Staysea- congratulations in your :bfp:! Happy and healthy nine months to you! 

Rachy28- I'm sorry the witch has arrived dear. Good luck next cycle. Hope to see you stick around. 

Welcome to the newest ladies, been busy with the holiday but you've all been added now. Good luck this month!


----------



## Dannixo

Babymamma87- I'm so sorry you didn't get a chance to try this month. Any idea why the early spotting started? Was it ever full flow? I hope to see you stick around for the August thread! 

Poppygirl05 and Draculisa- I am sorry the witch arrived. Good luck for next cycle and I hope to see you both stick around for August.


----------



## MandaC

AF came right on sced after stopping my progesterone. DH and I trying naturally this month and doing a few more tests crossing my fingers. I should be testing around August 3!!

How is everyone?


----------



## Dannixo

MandaC said:


> AF came right on sced after stopping my progesterone. DH and I trying naturally this month and doing a few more tests crossing my fingers. I should be testing around August 3!!
> 
> How is everyone?

I'm so sorry dear! I hope you get lucky with a natural cycle or your further tests can give you more answers! Good luck either way.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Would love to join...first cycle trying after mmc. I'm due on the 20th but because of Testing too early and being disappointed going to try to test the 27th unless I decide to try for a bday present on the 24th! 
Congrats to all BFPs and good luck to all!

Leslie


----------



## Buttrflyl553

I probably missed it because I am new, but are you testing as well Danni?


----------



## Dannixo

Buttrflyl553 said:


> I probably missed it because I am new, but are you testing as well Danni?

Yes, I had surgery June 18th and went for my follow up doctor appt June 24th and got the okay to try naturally in June which lucky for us I got my period 3 days after surgery so ovulated this week. I am testing the 17th which is 1 day before my expected af. Then in July we will go back to clomid and iui's. welcome to the group and good luck to your for this cycle. Sorry for your recent loss at well :hugs:


----------



## lovelymiss

I've been cramping and had light spotting yesterday. UGHHHH AF!! 

Was gonna hold out until tomorrow, 12dpo, but decided to test today SMU just for the heck of it. I was impatient. 

Well,

https://i42.tinypic.com/30rwpi1.jpg


----------



## stephj25

BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...


----------



## Dannixo

lovelymiss said:


> I've been cramping and had light spotting yesterday. UGHHHH AF!!
> 
> Was gonna hold out until tomorrow, 12dpo, but decided to test today SMU just for the heck of it. I was impatient.
> 
> Well,
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/30rwpi1.jpg

Yay! Congratulations! Such a nice dark professing line! Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months dear!


----------



## Dannixo

stephj25 said:


> BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...

Praying its still early and you see your bfp soon!


----------



## stephj25

Dannixo said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...
> 
> Praying its still early and you see your bfp soon!Click to expand...

thank you, congratulations on your bfp xx


----------



## Dannixo

stephj25 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...
> 
> Praying its still early and you see your bfp soon!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, congratulations on your bfp xxClick to expand...

I haven't gotten a bfp? Must of wrote back the wrong person?


----------



## stephj25

Dannixo said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...
> 
> Praying its still early and you see your bfp soon!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, congratulations on your bfp xxClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't gotten a bfp? Must of wrote back the wrong person?Click to expand...

oops sorry, I thought it was you but you replied above :blush:


----------



## Dannixo

stephj25 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today at 13DPO...but no sign of AF...
> 
> Praying its still early and you see your bfp soon!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, congratulations on your bfp xxClick to expand...
> 
> I haven't gotten a bfp? Must of wrote back the wrong person?Click to expand...
> 
> oops sorry, I thought it was you but you replied above :blush:Click to expand...

Lol yeah that's what I thought you meant :)


----------



## Missbx

Please can you put me down for the 19th 
But it might change depending on my temp over the next few days x


----------



## Dannixo

Missbx said:


> Please can you put me down for the 19th
> But it might change depending on my temp over the next few days x

Of course! Welcome to the group! Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## Andi86

congrats to the ladies with BFPs! 

AF should of showed yesterday or today but hasn't yet. POAS this morning with FMU but it was BFN, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just hoping my cycles aren't still messed up from my CP last cycle. Wish I was more accurate with my charting cause I would know more of what is going on, but I gave up temping this cycle cause my chart was a mess, not fixable, and doesn`t even say I ovulated now. Good luck to all the others still testing!


----------



## Dannixo

Andi86 said:


> congrats to the ladies with BFPs!
> 
> AF should of showed yesterday or today but hasn't yet. POAS this morning with FMU but it was BFN, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just hoping my cycles aren't still messed up from my CP last cycle. Wish I was more accurate with my charting cause I would know more of what is going on, but I gave up temping this cycle cause my chart was a mess, not fixable, and doesn`t even say I ovulated now. Good luck to all the others still testing!

Your chart looks like you ovulated on cd 15


----------



## AshNTom

Hi guys the :witch: flew in for me this morning ending a 50 day cycle. I guess my body isn't normal after bcp yet...

First cycle after bcp was 59 days, next was 30, this was 50., I'm still all over the place

Congrats to all the bfps already and GOODLUCK to those still to test!!!

Super sticky :dust: to all


----------



## Andi86

Dannixo said:


> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to the ladies with BFPs!
> 
> AF should of showed yesterday or today but hasn't yet. POAS this morning with FMU but it was BFN, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just hoping my cycles aren't still messed up from my CP last cycle. Wish I was more accurate with my charting cause I would know more of what is going on, but I gave up temping this cycle cause my chart was a mess, not fixable, and doesn`t even say I ovulated now. Good luck to all the others still testing!
> 
> Your chart looks like you ovulated on cd 15Click to expand...

yeah that's when I normally would of ovulated. And FF was saying that earlier this cycle but now its not. Now I'm on CD 31 and still no AF. The only other time I went over CD30 was with my chemical so I don't what's going on. Maybe AF will show today.


----------



## Dannixo

Andi86 said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andi86 said:
> 
> 
> congrats to the ladies with BFPs!
> 
> AF should of showed yesterday or today but hasn't yet. POAS this morning with FMU but it was BFN, I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Just hoping my cycles aren't still messed up from my CP last cycle. Wish I was more accurate with my charting cause I would know more of what is going on, but I gave up temping this cycle cause my chart was a mess, not fixable, and doesn`t even say I ovulated now. Good luck to all the others still testing!
> 
> Your chart looks like you ovulated on cd 15Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that's when I normally would of ovulated. And FF was saying that earlier this cycle but now its not. Now I'm on CD 31 and still no AF. The only other time I went over CD30 was with my chemical so I don't what's going on. Maybe AF will show today.Click to expand...

Can you go get a pregnancy blood test?


----------



## babydust4u

Hi all
Congrats to BFP and sorry to all those witch came too.

Well I always thought if I got a BFP I'd be sure lol. Last few days been a rollercoaster, low temps, spotting and ........BFP!!!!! 
It did get fainter which is why I didn't post as thought it was chemical. Spotting has stopped but BFP was lighter the last two days. This morning I had cramps and spotting so thought, oh cramp however did a test and it is the darkest of all my tests! So I am officially going with BFP and starting to get excited! Please stick little bean! You have sure been trying so far, keep it up!


----------



## Dannixo

babydust4u said:


> Hi all
> Congrats to BFP and sorry to all those witch came too.
> 
> Well I always thought if I got a BFP I'd be sure lol. Last few days been a rollercoaster, low temps, spotting and ........BFP!!!!!
> It did get fainter which is why I didn't post as thought it was chemical. Spotting has stopped but BFP was lighter the last two days. This morning I had cramps and spotting so thought, oh cramp however did a test and it is the darkest of all my tests! So I am officially going with BFP and starting to get excited! Please stick little bean! You have sure been trying so far, keep it up!

Yay!!! Congratulations dear!! Happy and healthy nine months to you! I really hope your little bean sticks. Good luck!


----------



## Dannixo

AshNTom said:


> Hi guys the :witch: flew in for me this morning ending a 50 day cycle. I guess my body isn't normal after bcp yet...
> 
> First cycle after bcp was 59 days, next was 30, this was 50., I'm still all over the place
> 
> Congrats to all the bfps already and GOODLUCK to those still to test!!!
> 
> Super sticky :dust: to all

I'm so sorry dear! I really hope your cycles kick in to gear and regulate more. Hope to see you testing again in the August thread. Good luck.


----------



## 3chords

AF flew in on her broomstick for me this afternoon. Not as disappointed because this means that this is the first 28 day cycle I've had since going off the pill in January and having two surgeries. My cycles have been 55 days, 34 days, 33 days, 32 days, 30 days, 28 days (with a weird off-cycle in there due to the D&C). I was like clockwork on 28 days before the pill so I'm taking this in stride.

FX for all the rest of you ladies!!


----------



## Dannixo

3chords said:


> AF flew in on her broomstick for me this afternoon. Not as disappointed because this means that this is the first 28 day cycle I've had since going off the pill in January and having two surgeries. My cycles have been 55 days, 34 days, 33 days, 32 days, 30 days, 28 days (with a weird off-cycle in there due to the D&C). I was like clockwork on 28 days before the pill so I'm taking this in stride.
> 
> FX for all the rest of you ladies!!

I'm sorry to hear the witch flew in but glad to hear your cycles are getting back to normal. Good luck next cycle and I hope to see you sticking around for the August thread.


----------



## SweetV

3chords said:


> AF flew in on her broomstick for me this afternoon. Not as disappointed because this means that this is the first 28 day cycle I've had since going off the pill in January and having two surgeries. My cycles have been 55 days, 34 days, 33 days, 32 days, 30 days, 28 days (with a weird off-cycle in there due to the D&C). I was like clockwork on 28 days before the pill so I'm taking this in stride.
> 
> FX for all the rest of you ladies!!

I was the same! Perfect 28 day cycle for 10 years (a few before the pill and obviously while on it). After my son it went back to the same, and I was done with the pill. After my D&C it's been all over the place, a whole year of BFN and sporadic af's. Seems to have leveled out at a 29-30 day cycle.


----------



## Doodlebug28

I would love to join!! I am going to test on the 20th!


----------



## Dannixo

Doodlebug28- welcome to the group, glad to have you. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats to the 8 ladies that got their BFP's already this month!!! It's really exciting to check back on this thread every few days and see new BFP's each time! Good luck to everyone else that's still waiting to test this month! As for me, I still have another week to go...


----------



## Sun_Flower

Congrats to all the new bfp's!! 12 days till testing for me :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Is everyone testing beforen AF is due, on date it is due, or few days later...just wondering an experience out there


----------



## michelle8733

I plan on testing the day AF is due, but I doubt I will be able to hold out that long and will probably begin to test a few days before.


----------



## lovelymiss

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Is everyone testing beforen AF is due, on date it is due, or few days later...just wondering an experience out there

I tested 3 days before AF was due and got my BFP with SMU. I tested 5 days before and had a BFN with FMU.


----------



## Dannixo

I usually test the day before af is due.


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats lovelymiss! Forgive me but what does SMU and FMU stand for?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I start testing at 6-7dpo because I've gotten BFPs at 7-8dpo with my last 3 pregnancies.


----------



## Dannixo

Buttrflyl553 said:


> Congrats lovelymiss! Forgive me but what does SMU and FMU stand for?

First morning urine and second morning urine


----------



## Nagazim

Hello Ladies :) 

I'd like to join. Testing July 14th. 

Congratulations to all of the BFP so far this month!


----------



## Dannixo

Nagazim said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> I'd like to join. Testing July 14th.
> 
> Congratulations to all of the BFP so far this month!

Hi dear, welcome to the group! I have added your testing date. Good luck this month!


----------



## michelle8733

Nagazim said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> I'd like to join. Testing July 14th.
> 
> Congratulations to all of the BFP so far this month!

Hi Nagazim! We will be testing on the same date...Good luck and :dust: to you! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

were on day 8 of the month and have 8 BFPs lets keep it going :)


----------



## Nagazim

michelle8733 said:


> Hi Nagazim! We will be testing on the same date...Good luck and :dust: to you! :)

Good luck to you too Michelle! :dust:


----------



## c.m.c

I'm out

AF arrived.

I'm happy, I had some pain this month and was petrified of another ectopic.

I am 7 weeks post surgery so defo good to let my body heal


See some of you lovely ladies next month


Lots of baby dust to everyone still to test and congrats to all those lovely bfp's


----------



## ValDante

Well, I went ahead and tested yesterday. Got some pics of it. At first I thought it was negative. Then awhile after testing I wanted to see if any had evaps. I lined up my tests to compare and saw something on my 7dpo test. I swore it wasn't there before. I figured it was an evap of course. Well, I also saw something on the 8dpo test. Granted, when I looked at them in the morning when I took them I didn't really put much effort into it. I just looked and said eh it's negative. Well, I pulled my pic for the 8dpo test. It seems to maybe have something on it. So I got the pics from today's again and sure enough I might have a line. 


https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=148887

That's the 9dpo test. If you click invert you can see it. I may just be nuts. But several have said they see it. I'm not getting my hopes up too much. I still figure it's negative. It was taken with diluted urine after all. Couldn't be helped.


----------



## MrsAmk

Can you move me to waiting to test? I am 6dpo now. Thank you!


----------



## morganwhite7

MrsAmk your son is beautiful. We lost our angels the same day. And I cannot even begin to explain the joy it brought to my heart when I read your signature and saw his picture.. They went up there together. Thought my angel was the littlest in heaven that day, turns out he had a friend :) 

I hope this doesn't upset you, just really know exactly how you feel. We are TTC our rainbow to hold too. It is hard. And those boys are so preciously missed. Have a wonderful day, just know my heart goes out to you.


----------



## MrsAmk

morganwhite7 said:


> MrsAmk your son is beautiful. We lost our angels the same day. And I cannot even begin to explain the joy it brought to my heart when I read your signature and saw his picture.. They went up there together. Thought my angel was the littlest in heaven that day, turns out he had a friend :)
> 
> I hope this doesn't upset you, just really know exactly how you feel. We are TTC our rainbow to hold too. It is hard. And those boys are so preciously missed. Have a wonderful day, just know my heart goes out to you.

Oh my gosh, this brings tears to my eyes. Both because I know your heartache and sympathize, and also because my Silas has a buddy up there with him who knows not ever having the chance to live here on earth. I am so sorry for your loss, it's just so wrong. :nope: Can I ask what happened to your son, and what was his name?


----------



## morganwhite7

So here's MY STORY (in a pretty novel-like nutshell..you asked ;)) :

We were driving home on March 29th. It was a country road, about 12 midnight. I was 37 weeks pregnant with our first son, Jaxon. During the crash my placenta detached and his oxygen supply was completely cut off (to the point that when they delivered him, the cord was COMPLETELY DRY). I remember in the ambulance they tried to find his heartbeat and couldn't bc the driving was apparently "too loud" so I had to wait until getting to the hospital to finally hear that he was OK. That wooshing heartbeat made me feel 110% better!!! Once there, DH and I stayed in the hospital for about 5 days and then once discharged, we stayed (LITERALLY didn't leave this little room for 8 days!) in the NICU with Jaxon. The first few days were a BLURR, as you can imagine. We were so doped up that it was hard to tell what was going on. I was allowed to do "Kangaroo Kare" which is naked chest to chest with baby. So I did this for 8 hours at a time, all night and day for days on end, only getting up if I needed to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. They fed him my breastmilk through a tube twice a day once he got a little better. They told me his brain had bled from the oxygen deprivation, so there were holes in his brain where the blood was absorbed. He was basically a "sleeping baby". Beautiful, 38 weeks (so technically full-term), weighed 8 lbs and was perfect. But only because his brain stem was attached, which is what allows you to BREATHE/have a HEARTBEAT. He was on a ventilator all of his short life. He also had liver/spleen issues. All of these combined would have made it so that we'd have to feed him through a feeding tube his whole life and he would always be "sleeping" as they called it. But we didn't mind that a bit. Throughout the entire time, they told us he would not make it. We hoped and prayed as hard as anyone could, but it was not what God had planned for him. On April 10th, in the evening, my sister wanted to hold him. Everyone else got to, but her.. so we thought we'd give her a chance before he got too fragile. Once he was on her chest, the nurses ran in to tell us that his vitals were plummeting and that this, he had chosen, was his time. He was switched to my chest so daddy and I could hold him for his last moments. We took out his dreadful breathing tube, and he slowly went.. in the comfort of our arms. Daddy sang to him. Then, after a short while, we clothed him and I kissed him on his lips for the first time. He'd always had a neonatal bar, to hold in the tube, so that was one of the moments I will never, ever forget. (OR the time when we changed his diaper, and my baby- with no brain function- peed all over us!!! ) So finally after we said the worst goodbye of our entire lives, we handed him to our WONDERFUL nurse, whom I will NEVER forget!!, and walked out of the hospital like zombies. After all of that, we just get in the car and drive home?! It seemed too unreal. So yes, this is the nightmare I have to remember everyday. We had an open casket funeral, but neither DH or I looked. He looked better plump and juicy, the way I remember him. He is buried about 500 feet down the road from where we crashed, it's a cute little town, way out in the country. There is a beautiful cross that my step father made in the crash site, so we'll never forget. It will be a place we'll take our family someday, to tell all of his brothers and sisters what an amazing little fighter their big brother was.


https://i42.tinypic.com/35kihag.jpg


----------



## MrsAmk

Wow, such a tradgedy it's hard to even comprehend. I am glad you got time to hold your little boy and be with him when he went to heaven. There really are no words other than our stories are hard ones that only God can carry us through. I believe He will bless us both again, I just pray its SOON!


----------



## c.m.c

Hi Morgan I remember you from another thread.

My heart breaks to read your story..... I can't even begin to imagine your pain.

Are you hoping to TTC ASAP?


----------



## morganwhite7

MrsAmk- Yes that is all we can do. I'm glad you have God, too. I could only IMAGINE what parents who don't have Him do when things like this happen. He makes it all feel better. Idk if you've read the bible story of when King David lost his son..? They read it at Jaxon's funeral. King David was losing his son and wept and fasted for days, in agony, praying his child would make it. When he lost his child, he stopped fasting and suddenly became so overjoyed and just did a complete 180. This reminds me of myself, the Lord will keep them safe. And we can be happy knowing the little souls never knew hurt or pain. And that is what gets me through my day :)

And c.m.c.- Yes, I have been trying very hard to make friends on here.. especially ones who have gone through similar things as I have. It makes it a little easier to cope. But I have had 3 full cycles aside from post-partum bleeding. And yes, whether it's healthy or moral or natural, I don't care. DH and I are just aching aching aching to hold a child of our own. It just hurts so bad and TTC is the only remedy that works for me. It is the only light in this darkness we've stumbled upon. So yes, please, pray for my BFP rainbow to hold :)


----------



## c.m.c

I will very much pray for you and mrsamk to have your much deserved rainbows....I would be TTC ASAP too....It's just heartbreaking


----------



## MrsAmk

Totally agree Morgan! I will PM you...


----------



## fairyy

Dannixo: Thanks for adding me. How are you ? Hope you are doing good.


----------



## babydust4u

Well although BFP i've had light bleeding ever since, test still says positive but I wondering when the bleeding will stop and also if i will still be pregnant or not, feels like the two week wait is just going on and on as I'm not sure if the bean will stick or not, its driving me nuts!


----------



## Amy31

morganwhite7 said:


> So here's MY STORY (in a pretty novel-like nutshell..you asked ;)) :
> 
> We were driving home on March 29th. It was a country road, about 12 midnight. I was 37 weeks pregnant with our first son, Jaxon. During the crash my placenta detached and his oxygen supply was completely cut off (to the point that when they delivered him, the cord was COMPLETELY DRY). I remember in the ambulance they tried to find his heartbeat and couldn't bc the driving was apparently "too loud" so I had to wait until getting to the hospital to finally hear that he was OK. That wooshing heartbeat made me feel 110% better!!! Once there, DH and I stayed in the hospital for about 5 days and then once discharged, we stayed (LITERALLY didn't leave this little room for 8 days!) in the NICU with Jaxon. The first few days were a BLURR, as you can imagine. We were so doped up that it was hard to tell what was going on. I was allowed to do "Kangaroo Kare" which is naked chest to chest with baby. So I did this for 8 hours at a time, all night and day for days on end, only getting up if I needed to pee so bad I couldn't hold it. They fed him my breastmilk through a tube twice a day once he got a little better. They told me his brain had bled from the oxygen deprivation, so there were holes in his brain where the blood was absorbed. He was basically a "sleeping baby". Beautiful, 38 weeks (so technically full-term), weighed 8 lbs and was perfect. But only because his brain stem was attached, which is what allows you to BREATHE/have a HEARTBEAT. He was on a ventilator all of his short life. He also had liver/spleen issues. All of these combined would have made it so that we'd have to feed him through a feeding tube his whole life and he would always be "sleeping" as they called it. But we didn't mind that a bit. Throughout the entire time, they told us he would not make it. We hoped and prayed as hard as anyone could, but it was not what God had planned for him. On April 10th, in the evening, my sister wanted to hold him. Everyone else got to, but her.. so we thought we'd give her a chance before he got too fragile. Once he was on her chest, the nurses ran in to tell us that his vitals were plummeting and that this, he had chosen, was his time. He was switched to my chest so daddy and I could hold him for his last moments. We took out his dreadful breathing tube, and he slowly went.. in the comfort of our arms. Daddy sang to him. Then, after a short while, we clothed him and I kissed him on his lips for the first time. He'd always had a neonatal bar, to hold in the tube, so that was one of the moments I will never, ever forget. (OR the time when we changed his diaper, and my baby- with no brain function- peed all over us!!! ) So finally after we said the worst goodbye of our entire lives, we handed him to our WONDERFUL nurse, whom I will NEVER forget!!, and walked out of the hospital like zombies. After all of that, we just get in the car and drive home?! It seemed too unreal. So yes, this is the nightmare I have to remember everyday. We had an open casket funeral, but neither DH or I looked. He looked better plump and juicy, the way I remember him. He is buried about 500 feet down the road from where we crashed, it's a cute little town, way out in the country. There is a beautiful cross that my step father made in the crash site, so we'll never forget. It will be a place we'll take our family someday, to tell all of his brothers and sisters what an amazing little fighter their big brother was.
> 
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/35kihag.jpg

Thank you for sharing your story, its heartbreaking for you. I hope that you get your bfp soon. Don't know what to say its so sad. :hugs:


----------



## Amy31

Af got me today so no testing tomorrow.


----------



## valoredei

The witch got me. 


Morganwhite7

I'm so sorry for your loss. One day you will see him again. He knows that you loved and do love him every second. What a joyful reunion you will have!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Morgan and MrsAmk I'm at a loss for words at your stories, my heart aches after reading them. Thank you for sharing them. I pray that you both get bfp's very soon. :hugs:


----------



## rbdanes

July 20th for me... Currently 4dpo - Trying - to wait until 15dpo


----------



## Liliannsmama

I will be testing on July 16th


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi Dannixo! 
Can you please put me down for July 26. Thank you.

I'm scheduled for IUI #3 this Friday.

Fingers Crossed!! :dust:


----------



## Nagazim

My o day shifted today. Hate when my chart is inconsistent. Oh well, it's just a day right? Thinking of taking a test as a control lololol!


----------



## shortnstumpy

I'm out for the 15th. AF came 7 days early :nope:


----------



## ~Brandy~

shortnstumpy said:


> I'm out for the 15th. AF came 7 days early :nope:

Sure it's AF? People commonly mistake IB for early period.


----------



## AshNTom

So ladies, is it possible for a period to come 13 days early?? I should have been due on the 19th July, but got af on the 7th.... Hmm?? Wa could it mean??


----------



## fairyy

shortnstumpy said:


> I'm out for the 15th. AF came 7 days early :nope:

7days early !!! That's strange. Are u sure its AF ???


----------



## fairyy

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi Dannixo!
> Can you please put me down for July 26. Thank you.
> 
> I'm scheduled for IUI #3 this Friday.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!! :dust:

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## tdog

I'm pretty sure I ovd at CD13 so that would make me 10dpo I'm so confussed last night and night before I was up being sick so decided to do teat this is what I got thoughts please? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149549 xx


----------



## Yazc

af came 2 days early today so im out!


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you!!



fairyy said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dannixo!
> Can you please put me down for July 26. Thank you.
> 
> I'm scheduled for IUI #3 this Friday.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!! :dust:
> 
> Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Sun_Flower

tdog I see a faint line :) xx


----------



## Nagazim

tdog said:


> I'm pretty sure I ovd at CD13 so that would make me 10dpo I'm so confussed last night and night before I was up being sick so decided to do teat this is what I got thoughts please? https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149549 xx

Def see a little something there! Awaiting your next test ;)



Yazc said:


> af came 2 days early today so im out!

Sorry the witch got you :(



AFM: I have a serious dip today at 5dpo. Feelin' hopeful! Oh! My AC unit went out at some point during the night so I would have expected my temp to be on the warmer side. FX!
https://i40.tinypic.com/xp81li.png


----------



## wbee

I am 6DPO right now and planning to test on the 19th (period due the 18th). I've had a few twinges, but nothing remarkable yet.


----------



## tdog

Right ladies new test confussed now, bottom ov test and top e.p.t https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=149663 xx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Please can I be added? 15th July for me.... I _might_ test on the 13th with early testing kit, as I have a family party and want to know it I can have a drink or 2... :wine::wine::wine:


----------



## NadiaSweety

Sorry I am such a late addition. I have been keeping away from the forums to keep from obsessing too much. But I am at aprox 7dop and I cant stay away any longer. Not sure if our timing was right this month. But I cant help but feel like this could be it. (I think that every month.. Sigh...) I start testing Monday the 15th if you want to add me to the big list. Thanks!!


----------



## Andi86

My Af is now 5 days late. Tested again yesterday and it was BFN. I think my cycles are still messed up from my chemical in May. I went from 29/30 day cycles to my last cycle 44 days and this one im on CD 35. Also i think I just Ovualted a couple days ago. I had EWCM so we BD just to be sure. I gave up on my chart this cycle too because i was ob holidays and was missing days and temping at different times ect. So it was a mess. Anyone else who had a chemical have really messed up cycles after? How long till they went back to normal?


----------



## Nagazim

Andi86 said:


> My Af is now 5 days late. Tested again yesterday and it was BFN. I think my cycles are still messed up from my chemical in May. I went from 29/30 day cycles to my last cycle 44 days and this one im on CD 35. Also i think I just Ovualted a couple days ago. I had EWCM so we BD just to be sure. I gave up on my chart this cycle too because i was ob holidays and was missing days and temping at different times ect. So it was a mess. Anyone else who had a chemical have really messed up cycles after? How long till they went back to normal?

After my first m/c I went from 31 day cycles on the nose to 50+ day cycles and they eventually came back down. Your body tried to hold on, then had to let go. It just really screws everything up royally! I think a lot of people would suggest waiting a few cycles and healing. I would just suggest the wait to at least have a better idea of what type of cycles you're looking at. Maybe save yourself some worry. (fat chance, right?:haha:) Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

July 19th


----------



## CM Punk

Hi everyone!

OP: Could you please add me to the list? I'll be testing on July 20th :)

Wishing us all LOTS of baby dust :headspin:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Andi86 said:


> My Af is now 5 days late. Tested again yesterday and it was BFN. I think my cycles are still messed up from my chemical in May. I went from 29/30 day cycles to my last cycle 44 days and this one im on CD 35. Also i think I just Ovualted a couple days ago. I had EWCM so we BD just to be sure. I gave up on my chart this cycle too because i was ob holidays and was missing days and temping at different times ect. So it was a mess. Anyone else who had a chemical have really messed up cycles after? How long till they went back to normal?

I'm sorry for your loss in May. I don't have experience in this but I really hope that your cycles figure them selves out and you get your bfp soon!!:hugs:


----------



## bubblebubble1

Hi ladies

Af I'd due around 20th for me :) x


----------



## Sookie889

Morning ladies!

Congratulations to all you fabulous BFP recipients.....I'm out for the month...AF turned up 5 days early...Was quite surprised actually as that means I'm on a 23-24 day cycle which I have never been on even when I've took natural breaks from my BC in the past....

Ah well, nevermind....Onto the next month......Good Luck to all you lovely ladies!! xxx


----------



## Jess812

Hi, been away a while as i was obsessing too much!! lol. 

Well with FF i could of ovulated CD13 due to temp drop [last temp input as thermometer broke!] But was getting negative OPK :/ Not even a slight 2nd line.... Then i got a clear positive OPK CD21. So if i ovulated CD21, then i need to change test/due date to the 23rd July!! 

Im just hoping we've caught it this month with it been a possible 2 different times. *sigh* I hope we have :/

Now when 16-17th come and no AF im going to be going crazy thinking am i late or still not due for another week. ARGH!


----------



## Miss406

:bfn: for me :(


----------



## lm3898

:witch: came this a.m. :(

Now I'm also worried b/c I'm almost positive I o'd on 7/2 so I'm reading that could be a fertility issues if AF comes so soon after O...


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Can you add me to the group? My cycles have been out of whack and I haven't been charting. I could be 7 dpo or 1 dpo. Either way, my DH and I have been BD every day since July 3rd (due to my irregularity). So I am going to test on the 19th and the 25th.


----------



## Littlebirdj

I'd like to join! This is my first cycle - 6dpo today, testing July 29


----------



## Dannixo

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been on in a few days. I will add the newest members and update everything as soon as I get off work.


----------



## shortnstumpy

I'm out AF got me :-(


----------



## stephj25

I swear I keep getting faint lines but can only be seen in a certain light so can't get a pic. Trying not to get my hopes up! AF due tomorrow


----------



## fairyy

stephj25 said:


> I swear I keep getting faint lines but can only be seen in a certain light so can't get a pic. Trying not to get my hopes up! AF due tomorrow

Hope u get a clear bfp instead of AF tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## emoleSW

I'd like to be added please! I'm 11 dpo today (ahhhhhh!) and trying to hold out until Sunday to test. For the past few cycles I've tested early and had only bfns and I'm so tired of seeing the stark white results.

sending :dust: to all!


----------



## Banyblues

Hi ladies would love to be added to the list :)! I haven't been on since December. Needed a little break. Still was trying just not doing my normal obsessing... So here's my story so far for July.... According to my chart I O'd July 3. This is my first month taking vitex and I'm not sure if it has anything to do with it but from 2dpo I've had increasing creamy cm and sore boobs especially the nipples. Today I am 9dpo and my chart went triphastic so I tested...bfn... I know it's early but I feel so different this month. I hope it's a little bean and not just the vitex... What do u ladies think?


----------



## fairyy

Banyblues: I hope its BFP on the way not vitex. lol. :)
I would suggest wait few days if u can then test. Its too early to test now. I know its tempting. Still if u want to test then wait till Monday at least and test with early pregnancy HPT.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was told not to take vitex after ovulation. But the side effects of vitex do not mimic those of early pregnancy.


----------



## Banyblues

Thank u!! That's what I'm hoping... If its the vitex I don't think ill be able to continue on it.... Too emotional!! :)


----------



## fairyy

Banyblues: Will wait for your test results.


----------



## Banyblues

~Brandy~ said:


> I was told not to take vitex after ovulation. But the side effects of vitex do not mimic those of early pregnancy.

My doctor suggested trying it because my cycles are only 24 to 26 days and I spot for 3 to 5 days before. Years of too much soy being a vegetarian made me estrogen dominant and low progesterone. He told me to take the whole month. He also had me take evening primrose oil which I take from af to ovulation for ewcm. Magnesium, b complex, vitamin c and prenatals the whole cycle also. I hope taking the vitex the whole month didnt mess me up :( . He also told me that vitex helped with pms symptoms... I'm usuall dry after O til Af but definately not this month (tmi) it's almost gross... But if it worked I'm not complaining!!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Banyblues said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was told not to take vitex after ovulation. But the side effects of vitex do not mimic those of early pregnancy.
> 
> My doctor suggested trying it because my cycles are only 24 to 26 days and I spot for 3 to 5 days before. Years of too much soy being a vegetarian made me estrogen dominant and low progesterone. He told me to take the whole month. He also had me take evening primrose oil which I take from af to ovulation for ewcm. Magnesium, b complex, vitamin c and prenatals the whole cycle also. I hope taking the vitex the whole month didnt mess me up :( . He also told me that vitex helped with pms symptoms... I'm usuall dry after O til Af but definately not this month (tmi) it's almost gross... But if it worked I'm not complaining!!!! :)Click to expand...

I dont think there has been enough research on it to say one way is better than the other. Obviously after 3.5 years of trying it didn't work for me taking it 2weeks a month :( hopefully this is your bfp and Vitex works for you.


----------



## Banyblues

~Brandy~ said:


> Banyblues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was told not to take vitex after ovulation. But the side effects of vitex do not mimic those of early pregnancy.
> 
> My doctor suggested trying it because my cycles are only 24 to 26 days and I spot for 3 to 5 days before. Years of too much soy being a vegetarian made me estrogen dominant and low progesterone. He told me to take the whole month. He also had me take evening primrose oil which I take from af to ovulation for ewcm. Magnesium, b complex, vitamin c and prenatals the whole cycle also. I hope taking the vitex the whole month didnt mess me up :( . He also told me that vitex helped with pms symptoms... I'm usuall dry after O til Af but definately not this month (tmi) it's almost gross... But if it worked I'm not complaining!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there has been enough research on it to say one way is better than the other. Obviously after 3.5 years of trying it didn't work for me taking it 2weeks a month :( hopefully this is your bfp and Vitex works for you.Click to expand...

Thank you! I pray u get some sticky beans too! &#128591; When u were on vitex did u have symptoms?


----------



## Navygrrl

OMG I am getting so antsy to test.


----------



## lilmonkey86

July 15th for me


----------



## Nagazim

Hello ladies :) FF has changed my O days a couple times this month, which is frustrating since some days were perfect, others weren't. So I've decided I'm either 7 or 9 dpo. I had about 11 wonfo cheapies left over from ttc dd back in 2011, so I used one with 2nd morning urine this morning. A weird looking shadow line came within about 7 minutes. But it looked weird. Went on about my day and realized this after noon that I never threw that pee out. So I dipped another. This one is dented like crazy and looks like someone chewed on it (eww?). Well I think I see a line there too. Maybe it's just an evap though. I'm ok with either way right now since I'm so early.

(sorry I know I just wrote a novel)
https://i40.tinypic.com/if05xu.jpg


----------



## ~Brandy~

Banyblues said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banyblues said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was told not to take vitex after ovulation. But the side effects of vitex do not mimic those of early pregnancy.
> 
> My doctor suggested trying it because my cycles are only 24 to 26 days and I spot for 3 to 5 days before. Years of too much soy being a vegetarian made me estrogen dominant and low progesterone. He told me to take the whole month. He also had me take evening primrose oil which I take from af to ovulation for ewcm. Magnesium, b complex, vitamin c and prenatals the whole cycle also. I hope taking the vitex the whole month didnt mess me up :( . He also told me that vitex helped with pms symptoms... I'm usuall dry after O til Af but definately not this month (tmi) it's almost gross... But if it worked I'm not complaining!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think there has been enough research on it to say one way is better than the other. Obviously after 3.5 years of trying it didn't work for me taking it 2weeks a month :( hopefully this is your bfp and Vitex works for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I pray u get some sticky beans too! &#128591; When u were on vitex did u have symptoms?Click to expand...

Nope I didnt notice any difference. In the last 3.5 years of trying the only BFP I got was a cycle when I did Accupuncture... which was funny that I finally caved and did it because I dont normally by into that stuff but I was desperate. I ended up MC but it was the only BFP and or symptoms I have ever had.


----------



## emoleSW

Nagazim said:



> Hello ladies :) FF has changed my O days a couple times this month, which is frustrating since some days were perfect, others weren't. So I've decided I'm either 7 or 9 dpo. I had about 11 wonfo cheapies left over from ttc dd back in 2011, so I used one with 2nd morning urine this morning. A weird looking shadow line came within about 7 minutes. But it looked weird. Went on about my day and realized this after noon that I never threw that pee out. So I dipped another. This one is dented like crazy and looks like someone chewed on it (eww?). Well I think I see a line there too. Maybe it's just an evap though. I'm ok with either way right now since I'm so early.
> 
> (sorry I know I just wrote a novel)
> https://i40.tinypic.com/if05xu.jpg

Sorry, Nagazim, but I don't see anything :nope: it could just be the pic and my computer screen. Either way, at 7 or 9 dpo that's still really early so fx for you that :witch: stays away and you get your bfp!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nagazim said:


> Hello ladies :) FF has changed my O days a couple times this month, which is frustrating since some days were perfect, others weren't. So I've decided I'm either 7 or 9 dpo. I had about 11 wonfo cheapies left over from ttc dd back in 2011, so I used one with 2nd morning urine this morning. A weird looking shadow line came within about 7 minutes. But it looked weird. Went on about my day and realized this after noon that I never threw that pee out. So I dipped another. This one is dented like crazy and looks like someone chewed on it (eww?). Well I think I see a line there too. Maybe it's just an evap though. I'm ok with either way right now since I'm so early.
> 
> (sorry I know I just wrote a novel)
> https://i40.tinypic.com/if05xu.jpg

interested to see what it will be with FMU!


----------



## Nagazim

~Brandy~ said:


> interested to see what it will be with FMU!

I typically don't use FMU since in my previous 4 pregnancies I never got lines very well with it. Maybe I drink too much water. IDK. :wacko:


----------



## Nagazim

emoleSW said:


> Sorry, Nagazim, but I don't see anything :nope: it could just be the pic and my computer screen. Either way, at 7 or 9 dpo that's still really early so fx for you that :witch: stays away and you get your bfp!

Not a problem ;) Ty for looking. I'm less worried that there could be a line there, and more worried that maybe these tests are messed up. They literally appear to have teeth marks in them lol!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Sorry Nagazim, I don't see anything.. but you're still early :) My fingers are crossed for you that you'll get a bfp soon!!

I'm having a hard time with OPKs and I've only just started!! Plenty of ladies have assured me that the line darkness changing is no biggie. But the day before I had a light line, yesterday was pretty dark and today the line is barely visible - almost a squinter! Is that drastic of changes normal?


----------



## tdog

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Sorry Nagazim, I don't see anything.. but you're still early :) My fingers are crossed for you that you'll get a bfp soon!!
> 
> I'm having a hard time with OPKs and I've only just started!! Plenty of ladies have assured me that the line darkness changing is no biggie. But the day before I had a light line, yesterday was pretty dark and today the line is barely visible - almost a squinter! Is that drastic of changes normal?

Hey hun yes it's norm look at my thread in the ovulation tests I posted one on their got me confused tho as I had a positive on CD 13 now I'm CD 25 xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

tdog said:


> Hey hun yes it's norm look at my thread in the ovulation tests I posted one on their got me confused tho as I had a positive on CD 13 now I'm CD 25 xx

Thank you for your response. I suppose it startled me because yesterday was dark and today there's barely even a line.


----------



## LucyLake

Hi ladies,

I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo. 

Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

That's great to hear!!:happydance: Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## Dannixo

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

Congratulations dear! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun yes it's norm look at my thread in the ovulation tests I posted one on their got me confused tho as I had a positive on CD 13 now I'm CD 25 xx
> 
> Thank you for your response. I suppose it startled me because yesterday was dark and today there's barely even a line.Click to expand...

That's typically what my OPKs do, too...the lines gradually get darker on the way up to positive and the day after, its a dramatic change to very faint!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Katie Potatie said:


> That's typically what my OPKs do, too...the lines gradually get darker on the way up to positive and the day after, its a dramatic change to very faint!

Oh shoot, I didn't think that yesterdays was a positive... I thought it had to be super dark. Since it's still at home in a drawer (sounds so weird) if I looked at it again would it be accurate or unreadable by now?

And if it was positive, we BD this morning so maybe we're going to catch it!:shrug:


----------



## emoleSW

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

Congrats LucyLake! Have a great weekend floating on :cloud9:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> That's typically what my OPKs do, too...the lines gradually get darker on the way up to positive and the day after, its a dramatic change to very faint!
> 
> Oh shoot, I didn't think that yesterdays was a positive... I thought it had to be super dark. Since it's still at home in a drawer (sounds so weird) if I looked at it again would it be accurate or unreadable by now?
> 
> And if it was positive, we BD this morning so maybe we're going to catch it!:shrug:Click to expand...

As long as its as dark or darker than the control line, consider it a positive! My lines never really changed after letting them sit... I would keep them from each day to watch the progression of the line darkening and they stayed the same. So I think you can still go back and look at it. 

Remember, too, the positive result on the test indicates an LH surge....the hormone that prompts ovulation. But ovulation can occur within 24-48 hours (so says the test) of when you get the positive. So if you BD on the day of the positive, or even a day after, you could still be in the running for the sperm to get there in time!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Katie Potatie said:


> As long as its as dark or darker than the control line, consider it a positive! My lines never really changed after letting them sit... I would keep them from each day to watch the progression of the line darkening and they stayed the same. So I think you can still go back and look at it.
> 
> Remember, too, the positive result on the test indicates an LH surge....the hormone that prompts ovulation. But ovulation can occur within 24-48 hours (so says the test) of when you get the positive. So if you BD on the day of the positive, or even a day after, you could still be in the running for the sperm to get there in time!

Thank you! That is good news, if it is positive and I surged then we BD this morning, and we'll do it again tomorrow - hopefully that means we'll catch it!:happydance:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> As long as its as dark or darker than the control line, consider it a positive! My lines never really changed after letting them sit... I would keep them from each day to watch the progression of the line darkening and they stayed the same. So I think you can still go back and look at it.
> 
> Remember, too, the positive result on the test indicates an LH surge....the hormone that prompts ovulation. But ovulation can occur within 24-48 hours (so says the test) of when you get the positive. So if you BD on the day of the positive, or even a day after, you could still be in the running for the sperm to get there in time!
> 
> Thank you! That is good news, if it is positive and I surged then we BD this morning, and we'll do it again tomorrow - hopefully that means we'll catch it!:happydance:Click to expand...

I would definitely recommend it! Best of luck (with conceiving, not BD...I assume you already know what to do there!)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Most recommend BD the day of +Opk and 3 days following for optimal chances :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Katie Potatie said:


> I would definitely recommend it! Best of luck (with conceiving, not BD...I assume you already know what to do there!)

Thanks, hehe the comment about luck and BDing definitely cracked me up:haha:



~Brandy~ said:


> Most recommend BD the day of +Opk and 3 days following for optimal chances :)

I wish we had BD on the day of +OPK but DH got home late and neither of us felt up to it :( So we did the day after and we will again tonight when DH gets home from work. Think we have good chances??


----------



## ~Brandy~

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely recommend it! Best of luck (with conceiving, not BD...I assume you already know what to do there!)
> 
> Thanks, hehe the comment about luck and BDing definitely cracked me up:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Most recommend BD the day of +Opk and 3 days following for optimal chances :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we had BD on the day of +OPK but DH got home late and neither of us felt up to it :( So we did the day after and we will again tonight when DH gets home from work. Think we have good chances??Click to expand...

I think you're good!


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Morning Ladies..
So I'm officially in the TWW. Time has slowed down for me!! Today is 1DPIUI. I'm super lazy. Just want to lay down all day!. Lower abdomen is a little tender and Feel bloated. I start Prometrium vaginally tonight! Uugghh...soo not looking forward for that. Has anyone done prometrium before?


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out. :witch: just showed up. This was my longest cycle so far. 34 days with a 13 day luteal phase and didn't ovulate until day 21. I hope things go better for me next cycle!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:hugs: for those that the witch visited


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Solstyce said:


> I'm out. :witch: just showed up. This was my longest cycle so far. 34 days with a 13 day luteal phase and didn't ovulate until day 21. I hope things go better for me next cycle!

Sorry :witch: showed, lots of luck for next cycle!:hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

Rbdanes, Lillannamama, wbee, Cmpunk, bubblebubble1, Jess812, mumtodogs, NadiaSweety, EmoteSW, Mrs.Stevens10 and littlebirdj- Welcome to the group ladies! I apologize it took me so long to add everyone. I work two jobs and its been hectic! I want to wish you all the best of luck this month! :dust:

Shortnstumpy, Solstyce, Valoredei, Sookie889, lm3898, Yazc and Amy31- I am so sorry the witch flew in! My prayers are sent for next month! Hope to see you all in the August thread. :hugs:

Lovepink81- welcome to the tww, would you like to add a date? I think I saw 7/26 on your signature?

Nagazim- I'm on my phone so I could not see anything in your tests but ill keep my fingers crossed for you! 

Banyblues- Welcome to the group, I did not see a test date for you? 

Miss406- I'm sorry you got a bfn, I hope the witch stays away! 

Mrs. Amk- I have moved you to waiting to test. Good luck dear!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi! Yes please. The dreadful TWW!! :wacko:




Dannixo said:


> Rbdanes, Lillannamama, wbee, Cmpunk, bubblebubble1, Jess812, mumtodogs, NadiaSweety, EmoteSW, Mrs.Stevens10 and littlebirdj- Welcome to the group ladies! I apologize it took me so long to add everyone. I work two jobs and its been hectic! I want to wish you all the best of luck this month! :dust:
> 
> Shortnstumpy, Solstyce, Valoredei, Sookie889, lm3898, Yazc and Amy31- I am so sorry the witch flew in! My prayers are sent for next month! Hope to see you all in the August thread. :hugs:
> 
> Lovepink81- welcome to the tww, would you like to add a date? I think I saw 7/26 on your signature?
> 
> Nagazim- I'm on my phone so I could not see anything in your tests but ill keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Banyblues- Welcome to the group, I did not see a test date for you?
> 
> Miss406- I'm sorry you got a bfn, I hope the witch stays away!
> 
> Mrs. Amk- I have moved you to waiting to test. Good luck dear!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Question ladies, I've been testing and so far I've got a maybe two days ago and the rest are negatives. Today I'm super bloated and had some ovulation pains, but now I'm feeling pains on both sides and near my belly button. Could my maybe have been a positive and now I'm ovulating today?:shrug:


----------



## Dannixo

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Question ladies, I've been testing and so far I've got a maybe two days ago and the rest are negatives. Today I'm super bloated and had some ovulation pains, but now I'm feeling pains on both sides and near my belly button. Could my maybe have been a positive and now I'm ovulating today?:shrug:

Generally you ovulate 24-48 hours after a positive opk test. The line should be just as dark as the control line. I buy the digital tests with the smiley face because the other ones are hard for me to tell.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dannixo said:


> Generally you ovulate 24-48 hours after a positive opk test. The line should be just as dark as the control line. I buy the digital tests with the smiley face because the other ones are hard for me to tell.

The line was not as dark as the control line so I guess it was negative, bloat and pains must be just because then... I'll keep testing. Thanks Dannixo


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm in a not planned 2ww! :) I will be testing July 22. Thank you! Sorry to everyone the :witch: got! Congrats to the :bfp:'s!


----------



## Dannixo

This Tww is dragging! We haven't been allowed to try since May dye to surgery in June and it feels like forever. I know I'm not getting my hopes since we did try naturally this month. I have no symptoms but never do. I'm testing either the 16/17. Fingers crossed the surgery worked and we are finally done. If not its off to round 7 of clomid and 2nd iui.


----------



## Lovepink81

Yes it's a drag!! Well you're closer than me!! Hope you get your BFP and get it over and done with.
I try to not to get my hopes up either. It's kind of weird last iui's didn't feel much.
This time is different. I triggered this past Wednesday and Thursday night. I couldn't sleep at all. I was having lower abdominal pain. Very uncomfortable. Bloated. I IUI was done yesterday and felt bloated all day. I'm still kind of tender in my lower abdominal. I do a blood progesterone next Saturday. Hoping those numbers are high. They have been extremely low last two times. Also I start prometirum tonight. Again...I don't want to put to much into it. I'm praying this it too!! :dust: us!!


Dannixo said:


> This Tww is dragging! We haven't been allowed to try since May dye to surgery in June and it feels like forever. I know I'm not getting my hopes since we did try naturally this month. I have no symptoms but never do. I'm testing either the 16/17. Fingers crossed the surgery worked and we are finally done. If not its off to round 7 of clomid and 2nd iui.


----------



## Katie Potatie

~Brandy~ said:


> Mrs Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> I would definitely recommend it! Best of luck (with conceiving, not BD...I assume you already know what to do there!)
> 
> Thanks, hehe the comment about luck and BDing definitely cracked me up:haha:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Most recommend BD the day of +Opk and 3 days following for optimal chances :)Click to expand...
> 
> I wish we had BD on the day of +OPK but DH got home late and neither of us felt up to it :( So we did the day after and we will again tonight when DH gets home from work. Think we have good chances??Click to expand...
> 
> I think you're good!Click to expand...

Agreed. Yeah sure it would have been good to BD the day of the positive (just gives you an extra day of security) but you certainly are not out by any means!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Generally you ovulate 24-48 hours after a positive opk test. The line should be just as dark as the control line. I buy the digital tests with the smiley face because the other ones are hard for me to tell.
> 
> The line was not as dark as the control line so I guess it was negative, bloat and pains must be just because then... I'll keep testing. Thanks DannixoClick to expand...

Have your lines gotten progressively darker up to the maybe?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dannixo said:


> This Tww is dragging! We haven't been allowed to try since May dye to surgery in June and it feels like forever. I know I'm not getting my hopes since we did try naturally this month. I have no symptoms but never do. I'm testing either the 16/17. Fingers crossed the surgery worked and we are finally done. If not its off to round 7 of clomid and 2nd iui.

FX for you Dannixo.


The things I have learned from this IVF cycle I did was that no symptoms mean zilch!

I took the HCG trigger 10,000 units of Pregnyl as well as the progesterone injections those are no joke for sure and I dont feel a thing. That combination should spark pregnancy signs. 

So my fingers are crossed for you that the surgery worked and you will get your natural BFP!


----------



## .Mrs.B.

A :witch: for me please. :cry:


----------



## Doodlebug28

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

Congratulations!!


----------



## Dannixo

.Mrs.B. said:


> A :witch: for me please. :cry:

Aww I'm sorry dear! My prayers are sent for next month! Hope to see you in the August thread. Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## emoleSW

tested this morning with FMU (13 dpo) and got a bfn. No AF yet, but I've been taking progesterone which tends to delay the start so I'm stopping supplements today and expect AF in the next day or two. I'll post again if anything changes...

FX for those of you that are still in the tww!


----------



## Locksley27

Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats Locksley27!! H&H 9m!!!


----------



## Dannixo

Locksley27 said:


> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon

Yay! Congratulations dear! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Katie Potatie said:


> Have your lines gotten progressively darker up to the maybe?

My first test there was a line but light, the second was the darker maybe then after those the tests have been super light and barely visible.



Locksley27 said:


> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Locksley27 said:


> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon

Congrats !! H&H 9 Months!


----------



## VictoriaIris

AF is due today, will test on Tuesday 16th!


----------



## michelle8733

I haven't been on here in a few days so congratulations to the new BFPs!!! :thumbup:

I still haven't gotten my AF yet, but am expecting her to show up at any time now. I decided to take a test this afternoon after I held my urine for a good 6 or 7 hours...but with no luck. I got a BFN. :(
I was a little more disappointed than I expected to be since this is really our first cycle of TTC. But oh well, just waiting now for my next cycle to begin.


----------



## Nagazim

Am I completely insane to want an evap to obsess over? But nooooo, my tests have to be all honest. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







1063110_10151451034201213_398162616_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Nagazim

VictoriaIris said:


> AF is due today, will test on Tuesday 16th!

Good luck I hope she stays farrrr away from you!



Locksley27 said:


> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon

Congrats!!!!! :happydance:




michelle8733 said:



> I still haven't gotten my AF yet, but am expecting her to show up at any time now. I decided to take a test this afternoon after I held my urine for a good 6 or 7 hours...but with no luck. I got a BFN. :(
> I was a little more disappointed than I expected to be since this is really our first cycle of TTC. But oh well, just waiting now for my next cycle to begin.

I feel that way every month. You'll convince yourself without even meaning to that this month has to be it. Whether it's the 1st or the 21st. Butttt, you're not out until af shows! You're still in this!


----------



## MrsAmk

You can move me to waiting to O or whatever it is after you dont get a bfp. AF should be here any day now.


----------



## NadiaSweety

Im out. AF arrivied on Sunday after 3 days of spotting... Why is she such a tease?


----------



## ~Brandy~

NadiaSweety said:


> Im out. AF arrivied on Sunday after 3 days of spotting... Why is she such a tease?

Aww im sorry :hugs:


----------



## Doodlebug28

NadiaSweety said:


> Im out. AF arrivied on Sunday after 3 days of spotting... Why is she such a tease?

I'm sorry! I am about to be right there with you though. I feel like she is coming today/ :-/


----------



## Navygrrl

I tested today, and BFN, and with the way my temps are going, I'm going to half-way throw the towel in for July. AF should arrive tomorrow if my LP has stayed 10 days. I think I need to call my doc for progesterone because I don't think my LP is long enough to give the egg a chance.


----------



## fairyy

LucyLake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my :bfp: this afternoon on FRER. :cloud9: my period was due tomorrow and it's 14 dpo.
> 
> Hugs to all and prayers for :bfp: very soon <3 :dust:

Congrats :)


----------



## fairyy

Locksley27 said:


> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soon

Congrats :)


----------



## fairyy

Dannixo said:


> This Tww is dragging! We haven't been allowed to try since May dye to surgery in June and it feels like forever. I know I'm not getting my hopes since we did try naturally this month. I have no symptoms but never do. I'm testing either the 16/17. Fingers crossed the surgery worked and we are finally done. If not its off to round 7 of clomid and 2nd iui.

Hope u get your BFP soon. 
:dust:


----------



## Nagazim

Navygrrl said:


> I tested today, and BFN, and with the way my temps are going, I'm going to half-way throw the towel in for July. AF should arrive tomorrow if my LP has stayed 10 days. I think I need to call my doc for progesterone because I don't think my LP is long enough to give the egg a chance.

I'm all about calling a dr, but I have heard taking baby aspirin will help lengthen an LP. I could be remembering wrong though. It's been awhile since I saw it.


----------



## Andi86

Can you move my testing date to July 22nd? AF still hasn't shown...I'm on CD39 today. I have a feeling that I ovulated around the 8th this month because I had EWCM. I'm getting really frusturated and very impatient. I just want my cycles back to normal.


----------



## floridamomma

im late joining but ill be testing the 23rd. congrats to all with bfp and good luck to those waiting


----------



## Katie Potatie

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> Have your lines gotten progressively darker up to the maybe?
> 
> My first test there was a line but light, the second was the darker maybe then after those the tests have been super light and barely visible.
> 
> 
> 
> Locksley27 said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: today with :happydance: Hoping all you other ladies get your BFP soonClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hmmm, that's a little puzzling? Was it a cheapy brand?


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the new :bfp:!

I took B6 to lengthen my LP!


----------



## ttcin2012

Hi ... can I join now? Please put me down ... Will be testing on July 27 (14 dpo) - yeah... I am one of those late testers


----------



## Navygrrl

Nagazim said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> I tested today, and BFN, and with the way my temps are going, I'm going to half-way throw the towel in for July. AF should arrive tomorrow if my LP has stayed 10 days. I think I need to call my doc for progesterone because I don't think my LP is long enough to give the egg a chance.
> 
> I'm all about calling a dr, but I have heard taking baby aspirin will help lengthen an LP. I could be remembering wrong though. It's been awhile since I saw it.Click to expand...

My doctor said he would prescribe it to me if I asked due to my LP. I'm considering it, although I did get some B complex, B6, and Vitex to help. Also, we've got one more month on our own and then he's going to start me on clomid. I was hoping to not need it. :(


----------



## tdog

Navygrrl said:


> Nagazim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> I tested today, and BFN, and with the way my temps are going, I'm going to half-way throw the towel in for July. AF should arrive tomorrow if my LP has stayed 10 days. I think I need to call my doc for progesterone because I don't think my LP is long enough to give the egg a chance.
> 
> I'm all about calling a dr, but I have heard taking baby aspirin will help lengthen an LP. I could be remembering wrong though. It's been awhile since I saw it.Click to expand...
> 
> My doctor said he would prescribe it to me if I asked due to my LP. I'm considering it, although I did get some B complex, B6, and Vitex to help. Also, we've got one more month on our own and then he's going to start me on clomid. I was hoping to not need it. :(Click to expand...

iam in the same boat as you I ovulated last Friday and due my period next Monday iam confused I no you can get preg with it being short but its harder xx


----------



## Dannixo

Well ladies another :bfn: for me.. Looks like the surgery isn't going to make this any easy.. Af should be here by morning. Like clock work. Ugh! So frustrating! I know it was a natural cycle but one can still hope. Been cramping really bad all morning. Calling the doctor when I start then back to round 7 of clomid plus iui again.


----------



## rbdanes

The witch got me this morning... Onward we go


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Nothing for me yet. I've gotten faint lines on several .88$ first signal tests but negative on everything else so I'm assuming they are evaps. I'm between 7 and 9dpo today but according to temps I am 7dpo.
 



Attached Files:







2nqfc7s.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 3chords

Sorry to hear that Dannixo!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry to those that AF got :(


----------



## SweetV

3 dpo and poas.... I think I may have a problem!


----------



## ~Brandy~

SweetV said:


> 3 dpo and poas.... I think I may have a problem!

haha Dont worry I am a POAS addict too ;)


----------



## fairyy

SweetV said:


> 3 dpo and poas.... I think I may have a problem!

;)


----------



## Dannixo

MustangGTgirl said:


> Nothing for me yet. I've gotten faint lines on several .88$ first signal tests but negative on everything else so I'm assuming they are evaps. I'm between 7 and 9dpo today but according to temps I am 7dpo.

I get nothing but evaps on those junk tests.


----------



## Dannixo

Floridamomma, ttcin2012- Welcome to the group! You have been added. Good luck this cycle!

Andi86- I have moved your date.

Rbdanes- I am sorry af showed up. Hope to see you in the August thread. Good luck next cycle.


----------



## Navygrrl

I pee on the OPKs when it's too soon for an HPT, just to pee on something. At least the OPKs will show me two lines, unlike those silly HPTs.


----------



## Nagazim

Sorry for those that got af. :(

MustangGTgirl - those lines would break my heart. Nasty evaps. I'm now glad I haven't purchased any .88 tests.

SweetV - usually start testing around 5dpo. You know, since my temperatures may be wrong and all. :blush:

I've been using wondfo dip strips. Pink handles with hcg printed on them. I could have sworn to you that I was pregnant as of yesterday morning. I just knew I saw something. But apparently my phone's camera can't pick it up and my DH can't see it either. I truly believe I'm losing it and imagining lines at this point. I'm just tired of the rollercoaster of feeling good then totally out. It could truly be af and that's why I'm so stinking emotional about it. :cry: I would not advise people to use wondfo at this point. They've been nothing be a headache for me. Too bad I have 25 more coming in on Thursday. :growlmad:


----------



## Nagazim

Wanted to add a question: 

Do any of you use ff to chart? What setting is your chart set on? Advanced or FAM? 

It's moving my o day by 4 days. Not sure which I wanna believe. That I have hope, or that this crap could go on for even longer!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nagazim said:


> Sorry for those that got af. :(
> 
> MustangGTgirl - those lines would break my heart. Nasty evaps. I'm now glad I haven't purchased any .88 tests.
> 
> SweetV - usually start testing around 5dpo. You know, since my temperatures may be wrong and all. :blush:
> 
> I've been using wondfo dip strips. Pink handles with hcg printed on them. I could have sworn to you that I was pregnant as of yesterday morning. I just knew I saw something. But apparently my phone's camera can't pick it up and my DH can't see it either. I truly believe I'm losing it and imagining lines at this point. I'm just tired of the rollercoaster of feeling good then totally out. It could truly be af and that's why I'm so stinking emotional about it. :cry: I would not advise people to use wondfo at this point. They've been nothing be a headache for me. Too bad I have 25 more coming in on Thursday. :growlmad:

Did you take the picture and try inverting the color to see if it picks up the line?


----------



## Dannixo

Nagazim said:


> Wanted to add a question:
> 
> Do any of you use ff to chart? What setting is your chart set on? Advanced or FAM?
> 
> It's moving my o day by 4 days. Not sure which I wanna believe. That I have hope, or that this crap could go on for even longer!

I usually have mine set to advanced.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Nagazim said:


> Wanted to add a question:
> 
> Do any of you use ff to chart? What setting is your chart set on? Advanced or FAM?
> 
> It's moving my o day by 4 days. Not sure which I wanna believe. That I have hope, or that this crap could go on for even longer!

I always use advance.


----------



## floridamomma

I use advanced on ff


----------



## Jess812

FF says due on tomorrow.... hope not! :)


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm now in the tww got my crosshairs today, ovulated a bit later this month but I'll still test on our anniversary on the 26th.

Congrats to all the bfps!


----------



## Navygrrl

I used advanced on FF, and I also use Ovufriend. So far they've agreed on my O days.


----------



## beneathmywing

Af got me .. Im out :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me .. Im out :(

:hugs:


----------



## wbee

I tested early and it's a positive! My period isn't due until thursday so I hope the little bean sticks.


----------



## tdog

wbee said:


> I tested early and it's a positive! My period isn't due until thursday so I hope the little bean sticks.

congrats hunni that's fab news :happydance: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

wbee said:


> I tested early and it's a positive! My period isn't due until thursday so I hope the little bean sticks.

I almost missed your post since you appeared so calm

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Kuawen

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations wbee! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mangotango

wbee said:


> I tested early and it's a positive! My period isn't due until thursday so I hope the little bean sticks.

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## emoleSW

wbee said:


> I tested early and it's a positive! My period isn't due until thursday so I hope the little bean sticks.

Congrats! Sending you sticky vibes and a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## floridamomma

jess812 fxd hopefully bfp for you tomorow


----------



## floridamomma

beneathmywing said:


> Af got me .. Im out :(

sorry hun


----------



## Nagazim

~Brandy~ said:


> Did you take the picture and try inverting the color to see if it picks up the line?

I did but my phone's camera really never grabbed anything to even invert. I posted my pics and had mixed messages over if people saw anything or not. Here are the two links:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1927143-10dpo-usually-magical-pm-test-pg2.html

^my crazy was really shining in that one.
and:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1928193-11dpo-could-magical.html


----------



## Stevielyn

:witch: for me. I just don't understand. We have had everything lined up. DTD during ovulation... and nothing, again. Last month we had a chemical. This is the 4th cycle i've gone through. How come one baby can be conceived so easily and the 2nd is hard.


----------



## Mumtodogs

So the witch was due yesterday, he hasn't flown I yet but my tests are still BFN's! Don't know what to make of it but loosing hope fast!


----------



## Jess812

floridamomma said:


> jess812 fxd hopefully bfp for you tomorow

Thanks. I think ive ovulated late which moves AF due to the 23rd July.. Will test in morning but will still be early if i get O dates correct x


----------



## mdub19

Hi! Can you add me? I'll be testing around July 26th. 
Thanks - best of luck to everyone who hasn't tested yet!!:thumbup:


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats to the ladies with new BFP's!!! :)
As for me, still waiting for AF to show up. I am two days late now and absolutely no signs of her and got a BFN on Sunday, when she was due. No spotting, cramping, nothing yet. Maybe I just O'd late, but that's wishful thinking. I will test again at the end of the week if she doesn't show up by then and possibly make a doctors appointment. Today is CD30 and I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## Nagazim

michelle8733 said:


> Congrats to the ladies with new BFP's!!! :)
> As for me, still waiting for AF to show up. I am two days late now and absolutely no signs of her and got a BFN on Sunday, when she was due. No spotting, cramping, nothing yet. Maybe I just O'd late, but that's wishful thinking. I will test again at the end of the week if she doesn't show up by then and possibly make a doctors appointment. Today is CD30 and I'm trying to be patient.

Sounds to me like you should be testing! GL!


----------



## michelle8733

Nagazim said:


> michelle8733 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the ladies with new BFP's!!! :)
> As for me, still waiting for AF to show up. I am two days late now and absolutely no signs of her and got a BFN on Sunday, when she was due. No spotting, cramping, nothing yet. Maybe I just O'd late, but that's wishful thinking. I will test again at the end of the week if she doesn't show up by then and possibly make a doctors appointment. Today is CD30 and I'm trying to be patient.
> 
> Sounds to me like you should be testing! GL!Click to expand...

Thank you! :)


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm out :( :witch: arrived this morning. Is there an August testing thread yet? Good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test xxx


----------



## morganwhite7

FX'd Michelle !!


----------



## stephj25

just updating you. From my chart it looks like I ovulated 4 days later so AF is due today. all I'm getting is yellow/green CM and BFNs! I did have spotting yesterday though so wondering if it's too soon for a BFP...


----------



## morganwhite7

Steph- that chart looks amazing, TRIPHASIC is a great sign!! They are sky high! Has that ever happened before, bc if not it looks good... FX'd for you :)


----------



## stephj25

morganwhite7 said:


> Steph- that chart looks amazing, TRIPHASIC is a great sign!! They are sky high! Has that ever happened before, bc if not it looks good... FX'd for you :)

thanks!! my temps have never been this high at 13DPO. In fact, looking at previous charts it's usually the same temp over and over - 36.6. I keep taking my temp throughout the day too and for the last few days it has been at 37!
I'm also hoping the the spotting yesterday was implantation - do you know how long it takes to get a BFP after implantation? xx


----------



## morganwhite7

It takes 3-4 days to travel/cell division/get to uterus. Then another few to implant. I'd say implantation can happen early as 5 DPO.. So I'd say 9DPO is the earliest you can test. After implantation it is only about 2 days til the hCG doubles enough to have a positive HPT :)


----------



## CERBERUS

I had what I think was a squinty line yesterday. Testing again today. AF is due later this week/early next. :O


----------



## lilmonkey86

I tested early with a BFN but now i dont wanna test cause i don't want to see another but still no witch


----------



## stephj25

can you move my name to tomorrow please? I ovulated 4 days later and the witch hasn't got me yet


----------



## Jess812

BFN for me today, Was suppose to be due AF today but no sign yet. I think im correct about O late by 4-5days! So AF _should _be due 23rd. Shall see!


----------



## fairyy

Jess812 said:


> BFN for me today, Was suppose to be due AF today but no sign yet. I think im correct about O late by 4-5days! So AF _should _be due 23rd. Shall see!

That means u ovulated late then. 
When are u testing next ?


----------



## Jess812

fairyy said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me today, Was suppose to be due AF today but no sign yet. I think im correct about O late by 4-5days! So AF _should _be due 23rd. Shall see!
> 
> That means u ovulated late then.
> When are u testing next ?Click to expand...

Yeah by like 4-5 days. Expected ovulation was CD16 but i did CD22 (as got +OPK CD21)

Going to try and wait until Sunday/Monday, If i can! If not likely will be Friday morning then will have to wait until Monday as were away until then.


----------



## fairyy

Jess812: Hope u get your BFP
:dust:


----------



## Jess812

Thank you! i really hope so :D

When do you test fairyy?


----------



## fairyy

Jess812 said:


> Thank you! i really hope so :D
> 
> When do you test fairyy?

My expected AF day is 22nd. So I am testing on 23rd. That would be 16dpo. :)


----------



## JustMeAndInch

well the witch finally came for me.


----------



## fairyy

JustMeAndInch said:


> well the witch finally came for me.

I am sorry that the witch got u :hugs:
Better luck this cycle.


----------



## Jess812

fairyy said:


> Jess812 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! i really hope so :D
> 
> When do you test fairyy?
> 
> My expected AF day is 22nd. So I am testing on 23rd. That would be 16dpo. :)Click to expand...

so testing around same time! Im trying to hold off testing, which is good some mornings as im bursting for the toilet in the morning so i just leg it there :haha:

Good luck

:dust:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Is there an August thread? Shall I make one if not?


----------



## Dannixo

I will be making an August thread this weekend dear.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Yay thank you :) and thank you for taking the time to keep everything up to date etc, you're awesome xx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I think I may have got my BFP tonight :) I'm not calling it for sure until I take another FRER tomorrow morning but I've had faint lines since last night and a nice pink one just now :)


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MustangGTgirl said:


> I think I may have got my BFP tonight :) I'm not calling it for sure until I take another FRER tomorrow morning but I've had faint lines since last night and a nice pink one just now :)

That's awesome news!! Looking forward to seeing an update tomorrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## michelle8733

MustangGTgirl said:


> I think I may have got my BFP tonight :) I'm not calling it for sure until I take another FRER tomorrow morning but I've had faint lines since last night and a nice pink one just now :)

That is awesome, I know you must be so excited! Congratulations to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

Spotting today, so AF is on her way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MustangGTgirl said:


> I think I may have got my BFP tonight :) I'm not calling it for sure until I take another FRER tomorrow morning but I've had faint lines since last night and a nice pink one just now :)



congrats!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm sure that's what it is... Congrats Mustang Girl! :)


----------



## Missbx

Af come for me xx


----------



## Hann79

Hi I'm 5dpo testing on 24th for first time at 11dpo as I got my last bfp at 11dpo!!


----------



## stephj25

stephj25 said:


> can you move my name to tomorrow please? I ovulated 4 days later and the witch hasn't got me yet

just bumping the above as I'm still on the 6th x


----------



## Dannixo

stephj25 said:


> stephj25 said:
> 
> 
> can you move my name to tomorrow please? I ovulated 4 days later and the witch hasn't got me yet
> 
> just bumping the above as I'm still on the 6th xClick to expand...

I will move it now. I work two jobs and am a full time student. I've been busy sorry.


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Could I edit my testing date to July 28th? I O'd a bit earlier than expected. Thanks!


----------



## strannodcp

Siiiiigh I'm out again this month. But trying again, so I guess I'm on for August ~22.

Good luck to all of you still in the game this month, and to all the :bfp: already this month, congrats!!

:dust:


----------



## Navygrrl

I'm officially out this month, but excited for next month! I'm starting clomid on Saturday, so I have no idea when my test date will be. I'll get a set date once I get a positive OPK. :)

Congrats to those of you with BFPs!!! KMFX that they're all sticky! EOE, let's have a party in the August thread. :)


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Still no BFP on FRER this morning. Took 6 more wondfos and they all have visible lines. I got this one last night and they still look like this. Can't believe FRER is bfn still. Starting to feel out :(
 



Attached Files:







2mfjggp.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Double post


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Can I join? I'm due on 28th of July.. and am either 4/5 DPO :)


----------



## tdog

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Can I join? I'm due on 28th of July.. and am either 4/5 DPO :)

:hi: same as me hun I think I'm only 4-5 dpo I norm have a cycle of 34 but ovulated on CD25 so ff put me down as my next period to be 28th July but my calculations is 22nd so confused :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Navygrrl said:


> I'm officially out this month, but excited for next month! I'm starting clomid on Saturday, so I have no idea when my test date will be. I'll get a set date once I get a positive OPK. :)
> 
> Congrats to those of you with BFPs!!! KMFX that they're all sticky! EOE, let's have a party in the August thread. :)

Sorry you're out this month but best of luck with the clomid for next cycle!:thumbup: Fingers crossed for you!



MustangGTgirl said:


> Still no BFP on FRER this morning. Took 6 more wondfos and they all have visible lines. I got this one last night and they still look like this. Can't believe FRER is bfn still. Starting to feel out :(

Maybe the FRER just isn't picking it up as well. Could you go into your doctors office and comfirm with the wondfors? Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## stephj25

MustangGTgirl said:


> Still no BFP on FRER this morning. Took 6 more wondfos and they all have visible lines. I got this one last night and they still look like this. Can't believe FRER is bfn still. Starting to feel out :(

you aren't out until the witch shows hun. my AF was due yesterday and I'm still getting BFNs, got a shadow of a line after 10mins on a frer this morning


----------



## fairyy

Navygrrl said:


> I'm officially out this month, but excited for next month! I'm starting clomid on Saturday, so I have no idea when my test date will be. I'll get a set date once I get a positive OPK. :)
> 
> Congrats to those of you with BFPs!!! KMFX that they're all sticky! EOE, let's have a party in the August thread. :)

That's the spirit hun. u are already into a new cycle. Make best out of it. I wish u get BFP this time. :)


----------



## fairyy

MustangGTgirl said:


> Still no BFP on FRER this morning. Took 6 more wondfos and they all have visible lines. I got this one last night and they still look like this. Can't believe FRER is bfn still. Starting to feel out :(

U are not out till the witch shows up. I hope she won't come for u.


----------



## Navygrrl

fairyy said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out this month, but excited for next month! I'm starting clomid on Saturday, so I have no idea when my test date will be. I'll get a set date once I get a positive OPK. :)
> 
> Congrats to those of you with BFPs!!! KMFX that they're all sticky! EOE, let's have a party in the August thread. :)
> 
> That's the spirit hun. u are already into a new cycle. Make best out of it. I wish u get BFP this time. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! I know that there are many ladies here who have been trying much longer than I have, and I'm trying to stay positive. DH said he doesn't want me to feel sad if we don't succeed, and I know that it may not happen for us, but as long as we can continue with hope, I'll keep trying. Whether I'll still feel that way after a year, I don't know, but I'm thankful that I finally have the opportunity to try.


----------



## Dannixo

Hi ladies! I have started the August thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1930459-august-fireflies-1-tester.html#post28488085

I am sorry to those the witch got. Good luck next cycle. Hope to see you in the August thread. 

Congratulations the the newest :bfp:! 

Welcome new ladies! You have been added. Good luck!

I have changed all the dates that need changed.

I have been busy working 2 jobs, starting back up college and moving! I am good now but thanks for bearing with me.

Afm: the :witch: flew in yesterday. Have my cd 3 ultrasound Friday to see which side I ovulated on. If it the tubeless side then we are going to start 109 mg clomid plus iui.


----------



## fairyy

Navygrrl said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out this month, but excited for next month! I'm starting clomid on Saturday, so I have no idea when my test date will be. I'll get a set date once I get a positive OPK. :)
> 
> Congrats to those of you with BFPs!!! KMFX that they're all sticky! EOE, let's have a party in the August thread. :)
> 
> That's the spirit hun. u are already into a new cycle. Make best out of it. I wish u get BFP this time. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I know that there are many ladies here who have been trying much longer than I have, and I'm trying to stay positive. DH said he doesn't want me to feel sad if we don't succeed, and I know that it may not happen for us, but as long as we can continue with hope, I'll keep trying. Whether I'll still feel that way after a year, I don't know, but I'm thankful that I finally have the opportunity to try.Click to expand...

We have been NTNP since January for baby # 1. No luck yet. Waiting to find out what this month holds for me. Don't want to end it with AF. I thought it would happen within six months. But this is the 7th month.


----------



## fairyy

Dannixo said:


> Hi ladies! I have started the August thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1930459-august-fireflies-1-tester.html#post28488085
> 
> I am sorry to those the witch got. Good luck next cycle. Hope to see you in the August thread.
> 
> Congratulations the the newest :bfp:!
> 
> Welcome new ladies! You have been added. Good luck!
> 
> I have changed all the dates that need changed.
> 
> I have been busy working 2 jobs, starting back up college and moving! I am good now but thanks for bearing with me.
> 
> Afm: the :witch: flew in yesterday. Have my cd 3 ultrasound Friday to see which side I ovulated on. If it the tubeless side then we are going to start 109 mg clomid plus iui.

Thanks for creating the thread. Hope u get your BFP soon. Good luck Dannixo.


----------



## Andi86

I dunno what to do guys...need your opinion. Most of you kinda know whats going on with me but ill do a quick update. Im on CD 43 today(normally have 28-30 day). Cycles still messed up since chemical and no sign of AF. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought I might of OV'd on the 8th but not for sure. I really dont think I am pregnant but if I was pregnant I would be 10dpo.... I think. Last cycle after my chemical was 44 days so im thinking maybe this one is going to be just as long. Anyway my question is....my sister inlaws and I are going on a girls weekend camping trip. Should I drink? Because im going to want to. I dont want to waste probably the last girls getaway that we will have for a while since i am TTC. But i also dont want to party all weekend then find out I am pregnant. This whole TTC thing is really getting me down lately...especially since my chem and my cycles being out of whack. Its been 9 months since we started TTC so a weekend to forget it all is needed. Im hoping Af will show before then, if not i will keep testing.


----------



## Kuawen

I just want to say thank you Dannixo for everything you do for us ladies and in maintaining this thread. You are a super hero and I wish you :hugs: and all the strength you need to stay on top of everything going on for you on the forums and off! 

:dust: That this new cycle will bring you your BFP!


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Hello ladies! I'm 6 DPO. DH and I are trying for our first.


----------



## Kuawen

Andi86 said:


> I dunno what to do guys...need your opinion. Most of you kinda know whats going on with me but ill do a quick update. Im on CD 43 today(normally have 28-30 day). Cycles still messed up since chemical and no sign of AF. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought I might of OV'd on the 8th but not for sure. I really dont think I am pregnant but if I was pregnant I would be 10dpo.... I think. Last cycle after my chemical was 44 days so im thinking maybe this one is going to be just as long. Anyway my question is....my sister inlaws and I are going on a girls weekend camping trip. Should I drink? Because im going to want to. I dont want to waste probably the last girls getaway that we will have for a while,since i am TTC. But i also dont want to party all weekend then find out I am pregnant. This whole TTC thing is really getting me down lately...especially since my chem and my cycles being out of whack its been 9 months since we started TTC so a weekend to forget it all is needed. Im hoping Af will show before then, if not i will keep testing.

Andi I've been thinking about this a lot too since DH and I are going on our honeymoon tomorrow and flying to Hawaii (5 hour flight) flying makes me really anxious and I want to have a drink or two to take the edge off! What I've found is that you don't really need to stress about hurting the baby with having a couple drinks because they don't begin to obtain nourishment from you until you're 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. Some ladies adopt the philosphy of "Drink till it's pink" so if you're still getting BFN's, then you're safe to have a drink. Of course as always it should be in moderation because you don't want to damage your liver or make yourself sick (not saying you would just putting it out there) and for some women an unusual sensitivity to alcohol (becoming tipsy/dizzy/sick after only one drink) can be a sign that they are pregnant!


----------



## Dannixo

Andi86 said:


> I dunno what to do guys...need your opinion. Most of you kinda know whats going on with me but ill do a quick update. Im on CD 43 today(normally have 28-30 day). Cycles still messed up since chemical and no sign of AF. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought I might of OV'd on the 8th but not for sure. I really dont think I am pregnant but if I was pregnant I would be 10dpo.... I think. Last cycle after my chemical was 44 days so im thinking maybe this one is going to be just as long. Anyway my question is....my sister inlaws and I are going on a girls weekend camping trip. Should I drink? Because im going to want to. I dont want to waste probably the last girls getaway that we will have for a while since i am TTC. But i also dont want to party all weekend then find out I am pregnant. This whole TTC thing is really getting me down lately...especially since my chem and my cycles being out of whack its been 9 months since we started TTC so a weekend to forget it all is needed. Im hoping Af will show before then, if not i will keep testing.

Well there are a ton of women who have done drugs, partied and drank and found out they were pregnant and the baby was fine. I've always been told that the baby is well protected inside you so harmful substitutes stay out as long as your not that far along. Since your only 10dpo it's still early for a test and you could even implant up to 12 days. I say go have a few drinks but don't over do it. No blacking out lol


----------



## Mumtodogs

I say drink till its pink.... I've been trying for over a year, keeping my life as normal as possible is the only thing that keeps me sane, and that means seeing friends, socializing and, yes, drinking.


----------



## Katie Potatie

I agree...when I finally got pregnant with DD after 10 months of TTC and obsessing over it, I thought I had no chance of it happening that month. It was around Christmas/New Year and me and DH partied through the holidays. When I found out I was pregnant (about 15-16 Dpo) I FREAKED OUT! The point is, my Obgyn kept shaking her head, saying, "Doesn't matter," as I went on and on about how much I drank and the embryo was probably saturated in Scotch! She said most women obviously don't know they are pregnant for a couple of weeks until AF is late and the baby is unharmed/uneffected by it's environment in those early weeks. She said even an early m/c at that point would be due to abnormal cells formation, etc., not the mother's lifestyle. Have some spirits, relax and enjoy time with the girls!


----------



## Nagazim

Andi86 said:


> I dunno what to do guys...need your opinion. Most of you kinda know whats going on with me but ill do a quick update. Im on CD 43 today(normally have 28-30 day). Cycles still messed up since chemical and no sign of AF. I tested this morning and it was BFN. I thought I might of OV'd on the 8th but not for sure. I really dont think I am pregnant but if I was pregnant I would be 10dpo.... I think. Last cycle after my chemical was 44 days so im thinking maybe this one is going to be just as long. Anyway my question is....my sister inlaws and I are going on a girls weekend camping trip. Should I drink? Because im going to want to. I dont want to waste probably the last girls getaway that we will have for a while since i am TTC. But i also dont want to party all weekend then find out I am pregnant. This whole TTC thing is really getting me down lately...especially since my chem and my cycles being out of whack. Its been 9 months since we started TTC so a weekend to forget it all is needed. Im hoping Af will show before then, if not i will keep testing.

After my first mc I went from a 30 day cycle to a 50+ day cycle. Then it slowly started shortening. But I still have about a 35ish day cycle usually. I don't think I even ovulated the first cycle after my mc. For me personally, even if you are indeed pregnant, your drinking won't make it to the baby. The baby doesn't start feeding off of what you consum until around 7 or 8 weeks I believe (it's been awhile since I looked all of this up.) So I say, enjoy your weekend. :hugs:


----------



## wbee

You can take my BFP off. :(


----------



## Kuawen

I'm so sorry wbee :hugs: :cry:


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

:hugs:I'm sorry wbee:hugs:


----------



## Dannixo

wbee said:


> You can take my BFP off. :(

I am so sorry dear! My prayers are with you!


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Stupid :witch: got me! Oh well. Now that I am getting more regular in my cycles, it will be easier for me to time my ovulation and BD. :dust:to all!!! On to August, I suppose.


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

After fretting over awful pains I was having in my side and finally feeling better I still went to the doctor, they think I had a cyst that burst and that's what was causing the pain. Hopefully I'll be ovulating soon!!

Thank you for making an August thread Dannixo!

Mrs Stevens, sorry :witch: got you, fingers are crossed for next cycle! That's great news that your cycles are becoming more regular, definitely a bright side!:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stevens10

Thanks, Mrs. Dragonfly! A decade makes a difference when TTC. My DS was the most unexpected blessing but now that I am older, it's a lot of work! lol :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hi ladies, joining a little late here, but I am going to be testing July 25th at 15dpo. I have been ttc for a year and seven months now, so I have wasted way too many tests to test early.


----------



## Andi86

Kuawen said:


> Andi I've been thinking about this a lot too since DH and I are going on our honeymoon tomorrow and flying to Hawaii (5 hour flight) flying makes me really anxious and I want to have a drink or two to take the edge off! What I've found is that you don't really need to stress about hurting the baby with having a couple drinks because they don't begin to obtain nourishment from you until you're 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. Some ladies adopt the philosphy of "Drink till it's pink" so if you're still getting BFN's, then you're safe to have a drink. Of course as always it should be in moderation because you don't want to damage your liver or make yourself sick (not saying you would just putting it out there) and for some women an unusual sensitivity to alcohol (becoming tipsy/dizzy/sick after only one drink) can be a sign that they are pregnant!




Dannixo said:


> Well there are a ton of women who have done drugs, partied and drank and found out they were pregnant and the baby was fine. I've always been told that the baby is well protected inside you so harmful substitutes stay out as long as your not that far along. Since your only 10dpo it's still early for a test and you could even implant up to 12 days. I say go have a few drinks but don't over do it. No blacking out lol




Mumtodogs said:


> I say drink till its pink.... I've been trying for over a year, keeping my life as normal as possible is the only thing that keeps me sane, and that means seeing friends, socializing and, yes, drinking.




Katie Potatie said:


> I agree...when I finally got pregnant with DD after 10 months of TTC and obsessing over it, I thought I had no chance of it happening that month. It was around Christmas/New Year and me and DH partied through the holidays. When I found out I was pregnant (about 15-16 Dpo) I FREAKED OUT! The point is, my Obgyn kept shaking her head, saying, "Doesn't matter," as I went on and on about how much I drank and the embryo was probably saturated in Scotch! She said most women obviously don't know they are pregnant for a couple of weeks until AF is late and the baby is unharmed/uneffected by it's environment in those early weeks. She said even an early m/c at that point would be due to abnormal cells formation, etc., not the mother's lifestyle. Have some spirits, relax and enjoy time with the girls!




Nagazim said:


> After my first mc I went from a 30 day cycle to a 50+ day cycle. Then it slowly started shortening. But I still have about a 35ish day cycle usually. I don't think I even ovulated the first cycle after my mc. For me personally, even if you are indeed pregnant, your drinking won't make it to the baby. The baby doesn't start feeding off of what you consum until around 7 or 8 weeks I believe (it's been awhile since I looked all of this up.) So I say, enjoy your weekend. :hugs:

Thanks ladies! I`m going to test again tomorrow to be sure its still a negative. Also I`m not a huge drinker. I don`t plan to get drunk, just probably have a few drinks. Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## stephj25

I'm out, just started spotting 2 days late :(


----------



## MandaC

Mrs Dragonfly said:


> After fretting over awful pains I was having in my side and finally feeling better I still went to the doctor, they think I had a cyst that burst and that's what was causing the pain. Hopefully I'll be ovulating soon!!
> 
> Thank you for making an August thread Dannixo!
> 
> 
> Is it posted?...I can't find it :)Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

MandaC said:


> Is it posted?...I can't find it :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1930459-august-fireflies-8-testers.html :D


----------



## Dannixo

Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.

Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)


----------



## 3chords

Dannixo said:


> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Whoa, congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Wow congratulations


----------



## SweetV

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## fairyy

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

CONGRATS :hugs:


----------



## Jess812

fairyy said:


> Dannixo said:
> 
> 
> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)
> 
> CONGRATS :hugs:Click to expand...


good luck! & congratulations!! Any pics in your dress,Love to see!xx


----------



## Mrs Dragonfly

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Ahhh congratulations on your wedding day!!:happydance:


----------



## MandaC

Wow Congrats!!!!


----------



## Andi86

Dannixo said:


> Well cd 3 ultrasound went well. I had follicles on both side so hard to tell which one i ovulated from. She did day it's a myth that you ovulate alternating sides each month and that the right tube can catch the egg from the left tube so that's a bummer. I have my cd 13 ultrasound July 29th to see which side I'm dominate on. Fingers crossed its the right side! For now picking up my clomid and noverall.
> 
> Oh and I got married today!!!!! :)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Congrats on getting married!


----------



## NewMrsJones

Congratulations Danni!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## MandaC

Yay!! Crossing my fingers:)

AFM: I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol sorry tmi. :)

I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MandaC said:


> Yay!! Crossing my fingers:)
> 
> AFM: I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol sorry tmi. :)
> 
> I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?

They extracted all 31 eggs from me and sorted them based on maturity and then fertilised the mature ones. They hold them in the lab until they are blastocyst stage and hatching from their shells ;)


----------



## MandaC

~Brandy~ said:


> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Crossing my fingers:)
> 
> AFM: I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol sorry tmi. :)
> 
> I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?
> 
> They extracted all 31 eggs from me and sorted them based on maturity and then fertilised the mature ones. They hold them in the lab until they are blastocyst stage and hatching from their shells ;)Click to expand...

Wow that's a lot of eggs....but I mean naturally. Will your body only ovulate mature eggs like actually release them?


----------



## ~Brandy~

MandaC said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MandaC said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Crossing my fingers:)
> 
> AFM: I have egg white CM......naturally!!! Lol sorry tmi. :)
> 
> I do have a question tho....do u only ovulate with a good egg? I mean would your body release an immature egg one that can not be fertilized?
> 
> They extracted all 31 eggs from me and sorted them based on maturity and then fertilised the mature ones. They hold them in the lab until they are blastocyst stage and hatching from their shells ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Wow that's a lot of eggs....but I mean naturally. Will your body only ovulate mature eggs like actually release them?Click to expand...


Yes, You will start your cycle with multiple follicles but only the "lead" follicle that is mature is the one that releases the egg :)


----------



## Dannixo

Thank you everyone for the congratulations!

MandaC- you will not release an egg if it is not good size or quality.

Brandy- I hope your lines are the start to your bfp! Fingers crossed!

Lovetoteach86- Welcome to the group, good luck this cycle!

Stephj25 and Mrs.Stevens19- Sorry the witch showed up. Better luck next cycle. See you in the August thread.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Put me down for July 22nd.


----------



## Mumtodogs

Dannixo - Thanks for starting this thread, enjoyed watching where everyone is at.. I haven't fed back yet (due 15th) as still no AF but BFN tests too, got a faint line this morning, but could be an evap line as left it too long.. will test again tomorrow...


----------



## robyn1990

Congrats dannixo!! :)

Can u change my date from the 17th to the 26th please :) 

Thank you xx


----------



## Buttrflyl553

Congrats Danni!

Well AF got me today :( onto the next


----------



## littleone1993

I'm testing on the 27th. I'm 7 dpo today and I've been spotting and cramping so hoping for good news but af might be on the way!


----------



## Sunnie1984

Congrats Danni! 

You can mark me down as a BFP!!!!!!!

Please? 

I tested positive on 12DPO then 4 total blanks on 13DPP (on holiday so needed to know if I could drink) 

So stopped progesterone (first cycle on it to lengthen LP) on 13DPO

Drank my entire body weight in alcohol this week but period never showed. 

BFP on 18DPO, no mistaking that line! 

So excited but so scared I've done some damage! I just thought the progesterone was taking time to leave my system. 

We'll back on the progesterone now! Fingers crossed for my doctors appointment next week! 

God luck to you all ladies! 

Xxx


----------



## Jess812

hating this cycle. usual 28days, but think i O on cd21 which results in been on CD34 today with -HPT this morning... :( *sigh*!!


----------



## tdog

Well quick update my end the :witch: ain't come don't want to test yet but symptoms I'm getting at min is really bad back, so tired, sex drive gone and an achy left ovary oh and my cervical mucus is more watery than creamy xx


----------



## morganwhite7

Gmorning ladies! Tested this a.m. (11DPO) and BFN. So waiting for AF or w/e. I also started a journal, someone was asking about it. I'd love for anyone to join me!! :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/1934891-making-baby-white.html


----------



## BumptasticMTY

10dpo = BFN & temperature dip today.


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Morning Ladies. 
Great news for me this morning. I ovulated!! My P4 came back 15.2. RE office said it had to be higher than 12. So I'm really excited to hear that. Hopefully eveyone has a great day!!


----------



## tdog

well ladies I think I may have my :bfp: yes was due af today but ff says its now the 28th lol


----------



## Cakes1017

:witch: showed up!


----------



## fairyy

I don't know ladies is it my normal period or just spotting. But its right on time on cd30/15dpo. If there is no full blown AF till tomorrow morning then I will test. Will update here tomorrow. I am not sure of my situation now. Temperature is still above the coverline. Don't know what's going on !!!


----------



## Dannixo

Tdog- congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it official.

Ladies: I see so many of you with bfns and in waiting. Don't give up hope! If the witch isn't here that's a good sign. I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent for all of you!


----------



## tdog

Dannixo said:


> Tdog- congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it official.
> 
> Ladies: I see so many of you with bfns and in waiting. Don't give up hope! If the witch isn't here that's a good sign. I have my fingers crossed and prayers sent for all of you!

thank you so much hun could you please put it on the 28th please thank you xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can you put me down for the 24th? Xx


----------



## Jay900

Can I join. I'll be testing the 30th :flower:


----------



## fairyy

I am out. :sad2:
AF came today on cd30. So no testing tomorrow. :(


----------



## tdog

fairyy said:


> I am out. :sad2:
> AF came today on cd30. So no testing tomorrow. :(

Awwww sorry hun :cry: xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am sorry for those AF got :hugs:


----------



## Andi86

hey ladies! congrats to those who got BFPs! and sorry to those who had the:witch: show. I had fun camping. Thanks to the ladies that helped me make my decision on whether I should drink or not. I did have a few and it was nice to let loose and forget about TTC for a weekend. But AF still hasn't shown up and still getting BFNs. I'm on CD46 now, longest cycle yet. I don`t know what to do at this point. Make another apt. or wait it out longer? I know an early miscarriage/chemical can mess your cycles up for a while so I dunno if this is normal or what.:shrug: Just sucks and making me want to give up.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Evening update: 10 dpo, BFN on my evening Wondfo test. It's CD30 and today AF was scheduled to show up, *but has not*, so that's a positive I suppose.

Good luck girls, fingers are crossed for all you as well!!


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi BumptasticMTY! We're on the same cycle. I'm CD 30 too. Also BFN today with Wondfo test. No AF yet, probably cause of the progesterone that I'm taking vaginally at bedtime. IDK...keep me posted. Good Luck to you too!



BumptasticMTY said:


> Evening update: 10 dpo, BFN on my evening Wondfo test. It's CD30 and today AF was scheduled to show up, *but has not*, so that's a positive I suppose.
> 
> Good luck girls, fingers are crossed for all you as well!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Good luck ladies!

10dpo here today also (about an hour into 11dpo technically now). BFN, testing in the morning! 

Sorry to those the :witch:! She is mean. :growlmad: May this brand new cycle be the one!


----------



## Lovepink81

Awesome!! BFP's for us!! Good Luck!!



Leinzlove said:


> Good luck ladies!
> 
> 10dpo here today also (about an hour into 11dpo technically now). BFN, testing in the morning!
> 
> Sorry to those the :witch:! She is mean. :growlmad: May this brand new cycle be the one!


----------



## floridamomma

Af usually gets me early morning. I thought it should be here yesterday but ff says today now so I may wait one more day if it doesn't come on today I will test.


----------



## Jess812

Still BFN but no AF,, This month really annoying me. Id of been O by end of month if i had my usual 28D cycle!! Waiting until Friday, if AF still not here going to buy a digital test instead of these ebay cheapies...
CD35 today....


----------



## Lovetoteach86

13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.


----------



## RedheadBabies

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269

I know I commented on the other thread too, but this was my exact first test with my daughter. It stinks to wait to test, but try this afternoon. Some people get better lines in the afternoon, myself included. Can't wait to see you next test!:thumbup:


----------



## HannahGraceee

I just bought 2 tests and the man cashier went all awkward and after I payed he was like enjoy lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269

I see it!! Congrats :)


----------



## Dannixo

Lovetoteach86 said:


> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269

I can see it and it def not a squinter! I'm on my phone too. Good luck congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it official


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Dannixo said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269
> 
> 
> I can see it and it def not a squinter! I'm on my phone too. Good luck congratulations! Let me know when you want to make it officialClick to expand...

Thanks, I want to wait a day or two. Maybe until I get brave enough to test with a digital. 

Anyone out there have two doctors? I have a regular female doctor, who referred me to a fertility specialist after three rounds of clomid and no bfp. So now I don't know who to go to for pregnancy checkups. I go to the regular gyno/obgyn right?


----------



## Lovepink81

Morning. 11DPIUI BFN this morning. Praying it'll turn around by Friday. Can that be possible? Do people actually get BFP's this late? Like days 12,13,14?


----------



## ReadyForNatto

Just wanted to report that I got my BFP! :happydance:


----------



## RedheadBabies

ReadyForNatto said:


> Just wanted to report that I got my BFP! :happydance:

Congrats!

H&H 9 months!!

:wohoo:


----------



## RedheadBabies

HannahGraceee said:


> I just bought 2 tests and the man cashier went all awkward and after I payed he was like enjoy lol

They technically aren't supposed to comment on any purchases... Like the poor girl at the dollar store when I bought 10. She kept a smile on her face but I know she was thinking I'm nuts!!


----------



## Lenka78

I am out. AF got me this morning... :cry:


----------



## Lovepink81

Yay!! Congrats!! I still have hope!! I'm 11DPIUI!!



Lovetoteach86 said:


> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269


----------



## morganwhite7

AF got me! Poop. 

Testing again 8/16, put me down :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ReadyForNatto said:


> Just wanted to report that I got my BFP! :happydance:

Congrats! It's so exciting isn't it? I just got mine today too and still can't believe it.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Lovepink81 said:


> Yay!! Congrats!! I still have hope!! I'm 11DPIUI!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269Click to expand...

Defintely still hope for you, I don't think I would have seen a line at all if I had tested 11dpo.


----------



## tdog

well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

tdog said:


> View attachment 647445
> well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx

Congrats!


----------



## tdog

Lovetoteach86 said:


> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647445
> well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

thank you hun xx


----------



## Lovepink81

Congrats Lovetoteach86!! How exciting!! H&H 9mo!!




Lovetoteach86 said:


> ReadyForNatto said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to report that I got my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Congrats! It's so exciting isn't it? I just got mine today too and still can't believe it.Click to expand...


----------



## Lovepink81

Thank you!! :cry:


Lovetoteach86 said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congrats!! I still have hope!! I'm 11DPIUI!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 13dpo and I got a very faint line on a frer test! I have never seen even a faint maybe of a line before, I can't wait until it gets darker and I can photograph it better so you ladies can confirm it. Here is the squinter of a picture, but I doubt yall can see it on this one, for some reason when I upload it on this sight the line looks nearly invisible.
> View attachment 647269
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defintely still hope for you, I don't think I would have seen a line at all if I had tested 11dpo.Click to expand...


----------



## Lovepink81

OMG!! All these BFP's!! How exciting!! Congrats!!


tdog said:


> View attachment 647445
> well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx


----------



## tdog

Lovepink81 said:


> OMG!! All these BFP's!! How exciting!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647445
> well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xxClick to expand...

thank you hun im so excited now yey xx


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congrats everyone :) xx


----------



## Dannixo

Ahh so many bfp's! Congratulations! I will update when I get off work!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Congrats to all of you with a :bfp:!!

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone the :witch: got. Fx'd for you for August!

To those of is still in our TWW, here's hoping we see our :bfp: and don't go nuts in the mean time!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Ladies that temp and chart, do you also use OPKs?


----------



## morganwhite7

Yes I love OPK's bc they tell me when to START BDing.. ya know, so you don't BD a million times before the temp shift. Mine is usually positive the day before I O :) I also get cheap Answer strips from Walmart for $20, cheapest there is in stores!


----------



## tdog

I used opks hun can't fault them :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## BumptasticMTY

She is here. =(

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

RedheadBabies said:


> Ladies that temp and chart, do you also use OPKs?

I use OPKs AND temp, that way I know when to make sure we dtd as opks give you a heads up, and temping only tells you after the fact. Temping is good to show a pattern of when you ovulate over time, and it also tells you if and when you ovulated that cycle. For me, temping is the way I found out that I never ovulate without medication, because I noticed my temperatures would never shift. DH and I dtd every other day starting around 10 dpo until after my temperature chart shows I for sure ovulated already (my chart has never been wrong about if I ovulated or not). Since we dtd every other day, my positive OPK lets me know that we need to get busy that same day, even if it's an "off day" so that his swimmers are ready and waiting when I release an egg.


----------



## floridamomma

Bfn still no af


----------



## Navygrrl

So many BFPs!!! I hope we get tons for August as well. :)

I temp and use OPKs, now I just need some sperm and egg action, LOL.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Navygrrl said:


> So many BFPs!!! I hope we get tons for August as well. :)
> 
> I temp and use OPKs, now I just need some sperm and egg action, LOL.

Well you have to show us how its done...

:hugs:


----------



## Lovepink81

I bet!! 



tdog said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> OMG!! All these BFP's!! How exciting!! Congrats!!
> 
> 
> tdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 647445
> well I think you can put me down as a :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you hun im so excited now yey xxClick to expand...


----------



## ~Brandy~

W00T! Congrats to the new BFPs!


----------



## Navygrrl

~Brandy~ said:


> Navygrrl said:
> 
> 
> So many BFPs!!! I hope we get tons for August as well. :)
> 
> I temp and use OPKs, now I just need some sperm and egg action, LOL.
> 
> Well you have to show us how its done...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Um... I just took some ambien, so my brain is making me think silly things. Well, sillier than my normal silly things. :happydance:


----------



## fairyy

floridamomma said:


> Bfn still no af

U have a good chance hun. Looking forward for your update tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the BFPS! :wohoo: 

Lovetoteach: I can clearly see that line! :)

AFM: 11dpo... BFN!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Due today! Still getting :bfn:


----------



## Jess812

AF got me last night.. Ah well onto the next month :D


----------



## Wewantourmush

Can you put me down for testing 26th July please :)


----------



## floridamomma

Just wondering is fmu or smu better


----------



## Jess812

floridamomma said:


> Just wondering is fmu or smu better

For pregnancy test? FMU or a hold of 4 hours without many fluids so its not diluted. x


----------



## tdog

I always say afternoon as as already said with a hold and not much fluid xx


----------



## floridamomma

If i get bfn this morning I'll do one later today


----------



## tdog

floridamomma said:


> If i get bfn this morning I'll do one later today

Remember hold it in hun Gl xx


----------



## ~Brandy~

My tests are always darker in the afternoon. Hold 4 hours with nothing to drink.... its a chore.


----------



## floridamomma

I'll try that. I got abfn this am. I an never late so I'm just a little worried. My periods had been getting shorter lately. Like 1 day of full af then a day or two of spotting.


----------



## SweetV

10dpo and BFN with a clearblue digi. Still have my fingers crossed for testing again on the weekend. 

Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!!!

Good luck to those still waiting and to those the witch got I'm sure I'll see you in the August thread!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

Lovetoteach have you tested again for a darker line? Or taken your digi?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

RedheadBabies said:


> Lovetoteach have you tested again for a darker line? Or taken your digi?






Don't know if you can tell, but today's test at 14dpo is definitely darker, still not photographing as dark as I see it, but yesterday's line compared to today's almost looks like it blends into the white background.

Still haven't braved the digi, but I am for sure taking it tomorrow. DH is scared and worried, so I am hoping the digi will make him feel better. I have also left a message with the doctor about coming in for a blood test, but haven't heard back yet since it's only 9:34am over here.


----------



## mangotango

floridamomma said:


> I'll try that. I got abfn this am. I an never late so I'm just a little worried. My periods had been getting shorter lately. Like 1 day of full af then a day or two of spotting.

I was looking on fertility friend and they have pictures people posted and some SMU are much darker than FMU. Some even show - on FMU and + on SMU. HOpe you get your BFP!!


----------



## floridamomma

Thanks mango I'm going to hold my urine and retest with afternoon


----------



## fairyy

floridamomma said:


> Thanks mango I'm going to hold my urine and retest with afternoon

Don't drink anything for few hours.


----------



## floridamomma

I'm going to hold it 4 hours or more


----------



## lilmonkey86

:witch: for me


----------



## Wewantourmush

:bfp: todayfor me eeeekkkkkkkkkk!!!!! In shock!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## tdog

Wewantourmush said:


> :bfp: todayfor me eeeekkkkkkkkkk!!!!! In shock!!!!!! Xxx

Congrats to you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xx


----------



## fairyy

lilmonkey86 said:


> :witch: for me

Sorry hun. :hugs:
You will get those two pink lines soon.


----------



## fairyy

Wewantourmush said:


> :bfp: todayfor me eeeekkkkkkkkkk!!!!! In shock!!!!!! Xxx

Wow. Congrats :)


----------



## floridamomma

Congrats to all the bfp


----------



## Dannixo

Lenka78, Morganwhite7, likmonkey86, Jess812, BumptasticMTY- I am so sorry the witch flew in. :dust: sent for next month. Good luck ladies! 

Wewantourmush, Tdog, ReadyForNatto, lovetoteach86- congratulations on your :bfp:. You can all see it flashing by your names! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## tdog

thank you so much dannixo im sending loads and loads of :dust: your way xx


----------



## Leinzlove

Congrats to the BFPs! :) Sorry to the one's the nasty :witch: got!

AFM: The :witch: got me... Onto cycle #3, but taking this month off and maybe next. Means no NTNP, but Preventing and WTT!


----------



## michelle8733

I haven't been on here in several days and last I looked, there were only 10 BFP's...so congrats to all the ladies who've got their BFP's since then!!! 

As for me, AF FINALLY got me yesterday in full force on CD38...on to the next cycle...


----------



## mdub19

:witch: for me. :growlmad:
Sigh.....onto next month.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sorry for those af got. I wish you all much baby dust!


----------



## mom2pne

Could I be added? I will be testing on the 30th at 11 dpo. I got a bfp then with my last ds and the month before on June 30th, but that one turned out to be a cp.


----------



## NewMrsJones

Bfn for me today but not too upset as AF isn't due for a couple of days only tested today because it's our 1st wedding anniversary and exactly a year since we started trying so it would have been a nice present but I'll test again in a few days if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Mumtodogs

You put me down for BFP on 15th. Unfortunately I stared bleeding at 5+5 based on LMP. I'm at EPADS on Sunday but it's not looking good for me. :-(


----------



## tdog

Mumtodogs said:


> You put me down for BFP on 15th. Unfortunately I stared bleeding at 5+5 based on LMP. I'm at EPADS on Sunday but it's not looking good for me. :-(

Awwww I'm so sorry hun that's awful news my thoughts are with you :hugs: xx


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Congrats to all the BFPs! I didn't get mine but I'm hoping I do in august :)


----------



## Buttrflyl553

So very sorry mumtodogs:( I hope that everything turns out well


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Im sorry mumtodogs xxx


----------



## Mumtodogs

Thanks guys, all in all pretty crap. That was my last chance to be pregnant before the due date from our 1st loss, now I've been told I have to wait 2 months before trying again. Arghhhhh!


----------



## confuzion

Sorry mumtodogs. I know the feeling unfortunately. Just had a M/C myself. Sorry for your loss. You'll feel better with time and with the next BFP! (hopefully sticky!)

Is there an August thread yet?


----------



## Dannixo

confuzion said:


> Sorry mumtodogs. I know the feeling unfortunately. Just had a M/C myself. Sorry for your loss. You'll feel better with time and with the next BFP! (hopefully sticky!)
> 
> Is there an August thread yet?

Yes it's on the front page.


----------



## Dannixo

Mumtodogs said:


> You put me down for BFP on 15th. Unfortunately I stared bleeding at 5+5 based on LMP. I'm at EPADS on Sunday but it's not looking good for me. :-(

I'm so sorry dear. My prayers are sent and fingers crossed for a sticky one in August!


----------



## NewMrsJones

I'm out AF arrived last night


----------



## Hann79

Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hann79 said:


> Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx

:happydance::happydance: Congratulations!


----------



## tdog

Hann79 said:


> Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx

:wohoo: :wohoo: congrats xx


----------



## IcePrincess

Hi ladies! I am waiting until Thursday or Friday to test. This week is killing me with the wait.


----------



## IcePrincess

Hann79 said:


> Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Lovepink81

Soo its a BFN for me :(. Still no AF. But then again I'm super irregular. If it doesn't show in a week. I'll be starting provera. Congrats for all the BFP. On to the next month.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone! 
Just checking in with u all... I'm either 8/10 dpo today.... FF says 10, but I say 8! 
I did a test yesterday, and it was bfn.... But silly me had another look after about four hours and there was a faint but definite second line.... 
Tested again this morning, smu, bfn!
I know our chances aren't great this month, I slipped a disk two days before O... So we didn't get as much BDing in as we'd hoped!!
I'm gonna test every morning until either AF or BFP!!!!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Dannixo

Hann79 said:


> Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx

Congratulations! Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## fairyy

Hann79 said:


> Can you add a :bfp: on my name please!! So happy!! Xxx

Congrats :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Mumtodogs said:


> Thanks guys, all in all pretty crap. That was my last chance to be pregnant before the due date from our 1st loss, now I've been told I have to wait 2 months before trying again. Arghhhhh!

I am sorry hun. U will get that BFP very soon dear. :hugs:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Still getting :bfn: 5 days overdue x


----------



## floridamomma

8 days late and same here


----------



## Dannixo

Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Dannixo said:


> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.

Good luck! Fingers crossed that it releases on the correct side and you catch that egg!:dust:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Dannixo said:


> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.

FX For you!! Cant wait to see your announcement in the August thread :happydance:


----------



## Navygrrl

KMFX for you!!!


----------



## RedheadBabies

AF came right on time for me yesterday... Jumping over to the August thread. Congrats to any new :bfp:s, and fx'ed for those still waiting!!


----------



## floridamomma

Spotting today at 9days past.af. i think you can put me down for August 22. Not sure though as no full af.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hi everyone,
I'm just checking in on everyone? How u all doing?

AFM I've tested at 8dpo, 9dpo, and today, 10dpo.... All BFN... I did have faint but definite lines on the 8dpo and 9dpo tests, but outside the time limit... So I've discounted them (and it kills me) 

I think AF is due on Saturday, but I've decided to keep testing until either AF or BFP!!

xxxx


----------



## mangotango

:witch::witch::witch: came this morning. booooo! :growlmad:
Oh well, off to next month! Danni do you have an August thread started? Please put me for August 28th.
THanks and good luck to all of you for more BFP's this month!! And congratulations to all of you that are Due in April 2014!!


----------



## mangotango

Dannixo said:


> Just an update ladies, I had my cd 13 ultrasound and we have 6 follicles, two of which are good size. That's the good news. Bad news is I have one on the left side and one on the right. There's no guarantee which side will release the follicle. So it's a 50/50 shot the right side releases. They went ahead and gave me the noverall injection and we have our scheduled iui tomorrow at 8 am.

Good luck Danni!!!


----------



## Dannixo

mangotango said:


> :witch::witch::witch: came this morning. booooo! :growlmad:
> Oh well, off to next month! Danni do you have an August thread started? Please put me for August 28th.
> THanks and good luck to all of you for more BFP's this month!! And congratulations to all of you that are Due in April 2014!!

Yes the link is on the front page. Sorry af arrived. Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Kuawen

Sorry for the SUUUUUPER late update; I was in Hawaii getting my drink on! I had a BFN just before leaving on the 19th and AF arrived on the 21st, so it's on to cycle #3 and the August thread for me!

Congratulations and a H&H 9 months to all those who got their :bfp:!!!


----------



## mom2pne

Sorry the :witch: showed for so many! 

Congrats to those that got :bfp: s and gl to those testing! 

I tested from Saturday until yesterday and keep getting :bfn: s. I ran out of tests and went to buy a couple more today and the store was sold out of all the pink dye tests. I heard bad things about the blue dye ones even though that is what I used with my twins back in August 2005.


----------



## Jay900

Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower


----------



## tdog

Jay900 said:


> Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower

Awww congrats hun that's fab news :flower: xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

:af: got me x


----------



## mom2pne

Jay900 said:


> Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower

Congrats and thank you! I hope I will be one of those left to get a bfp! I am still holding on to hope even though the last few times I have been pregnant I have gotten a bfp by now. 



HannahGraceee said:


> :af: got me x

I'm sorry! I hope August will be your month!


----------



## HannahGraceee

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## Dannixo

Jay900 said:


> Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower

Yay!! Congratulations! Way to finish out July with a bang!


----------



## mom2pne

Dannixo said:


> Jay900 said:
> 
> 
> Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower
> 
> Yay!! Congratulations! Way to finish out July with a bang!Click to expand...

What about you with your Oing today? FX


----------



## fairyy

Jay900 said:


> Bfp for me :) fingers crossed everyone else gets there real soon. :flower

Congrats :)


----------



## bobbins88

hey sorry everyone i havent been very active on here this month have been very hectic at work and trying not focus too much on getting preggo but just to have fun doing the bd. but AF showed up a week early yesterday 30/7/13, so iv no idea when i'll be testing in aug but fingers crossed for everybody next month and congrats to all bfp's


----------



## Navygrrl

Congrats to all the BFPs! As for the rest of us, let's get that August BFP count sky high!


----------



## michelle8733

Congrats Jay900 on your BFP to finish out the month of July! FX and good luck to everyone moving into August! :dust:


----------



## ttcin2012

VERY SORRY for the late update. AF got me today... on to the next cycle :(


----------

